# DREAM TEAM vs ALL STARS



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

POST PICS OF DREAM TEAM CARS VS TEAM ALL STARS.WHO BUILDS THE CLEANEST,HOTTEST HOPPERS?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WELL I GOT THIS !! 08 NATIONAL CHAMPION
















AND HERES WHAT I SHOW!!!








HOW'S ONE MORE!!
















:biggrin: 

OOPS!! THATS WHEN I SHUT IT DOWN ON 4TH OF JULY 
 
THE NEXT DAY!!!!

THATS DREAM TEAM!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2008, 09:06 AM~12038369
> *WELL I GOT THIS !! 08 NATIONAL CHAMPION
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up  big spike puttin it down for the dream team :biggrin:


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

damn, my 2 favorite cuttys :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 2 2008, 05:56 AM~12036946
> *POST PICS OF DREAM TEAM CARS VS TEAM ALL STARS.WHO BUILDS THE CLEANEST,HOTTEST HOPPERS?*



Easy DREAM TEAM ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louevil502 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2008, 10:06 AM~12038369
> *WELL I GOT THIS !! 08 NATIONAL CHAMPION
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics..... :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

JUST POST ECOLOGY AND TEAM ALL JUNK WILL POP UP.WAAAHHHHAAAAAA


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 1 2008, 10:56 PM~12036946
> *POST PICS OF DREAM TEAM CARS VS TEAM ALL STARS.WHO BUILDS THE CLEANEST,HOTTEST HOPPERS?
> *


u must bo bored *****!!! u know the deal DREAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 2 2008, 02:57 PM~12040107
> *JUST POST ECOLOGY AND TEAM ALL JUNK WILL POP UP.WAAAHHHHAAAAAA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wa haa ha


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 2 2008, 07:12 PM~12041842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAM...THAT'S HOW WE DO IT..


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 2 2008, 07:18 PM~12041898
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAM...THAT'S HOW WE DO IT..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DreaM TeaM all day ,everyday.coast to coast.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 3 2008, 01:22 PM~12047444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I give to you happy.1 for all stars 2 for dream team


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY  
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 01:05 PM~12047832
> *TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 01:06 PM~12047844
> *
> TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> *


DO YOU SEE SPIKE AND NENE THEY COULDNT HOPP THE CUTTLASS THEY PAYING TOO MUCH ATTENTION TO THE CADDY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 12:06 PM~12047844
> *
> TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 3 2008, 03:12 PM~12048437
> *DO YOU SEE SPIKE AND NENE THEY COULDNT HOPP THE CUTTLASS THEY PAYING TOO MUCH ATTENTION TO THE CADDY
> *


Well of course!I didn't want to get smashed with all that LEAD.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 3 2008, 04:11 PM~12049093
> *Well of course!I didn't want to get smashed with all that LEAD.
> *


WELL DONT STAND TO CLOSE TO THE CUTTLASS BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 03:05 PM~12047832
> *TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv
> *


these stars r proud of this. :biggrin: no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit :0 dee and jay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 03:47 PM~12049495
> *these stars r proud of this. :biggrin:  no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit  :0 dee and jay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THE NAME


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 03:47 PM~12049495
> *these stars r proud of this. :biggrin:  no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit  :0 dee and jay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 3 2008, 05:51 PM~12049542
> *THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THE NAME
> *


yeah i no the name ecology :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

sup wally dog :wave:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2008, 03:00 PM~12049653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 02:47 PM~12049495
> *these stars r proud of this. :biggrin:  no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit  :0 dee and jay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ISN'T D&J THE JUNK YARD ON ROSECRANS AND GARFIELD?




MY BAD ITS B&J WAAAAAAHHHHHAAAA.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 01:06 PM~12047844
> *
> TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> *


*OK I'LL GIVE U THAT ONE UR SUPPOSE TO DO THAT IT'S A DOUBLE PUMP BUT DON'T FORGET THE ASS WHOOPING I GAVE U THE WEEK BEFOR !!!! IN FRONT OF UR HOUSE.


ONE FOR ALLSTARS*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*MAYBE U GUYS CAN GET A ROLLIN OR BIG FISH VIDEO AND SEE MORE OF THE WINNS THE DREAM TEAM HAS!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*HERE READ MY TRUNK !!!*








 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 06:00 PM~12051393
> *MAYBE  U GUYS CAN GET A ROLLIN OR BIG FISH VIDEO AND SEE MORE OF THE WINNS THE DREAM TEAM HAS!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


OR EVEN THE OLD TRUUCHA DVDS.YALL GOT A GANG OF WINS THERE.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALL STARS!!!*
















:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

DREAM TEAM!! AT WE THINK IT'S HIGH!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 06:49 PM~12051880
> *HERE READ MY TRUNK !!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 3 2008, 08:00 PM~12051990
> *LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


  DREAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12052008
> * DREAM TEAM  :biggrin:
> *


paisa whats up wiih ur boost :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM~12052437
> *paisa whats up wiih ur boost :uh:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM~12052437
> *paisa whats up wiih ur boost :uh:
> *


CLEAN UR FUCKEN P-M BOX :angry:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 08:41 PM~12052565
> *CLEAN UR FUCKEN P-M BOX :angry:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 3 2008, 08:48 PM~12052666
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


OK LETS TRY THIS AGAIN :angry:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2008, 09:41 AM~12045628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


odessa show..i was there...


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12043613
> *DreaM TeaM all day ,everyday.coast to coast.
> *


U MEAN COAST TO COAST, NATION WIDE, WORLD WIDE.............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DREAM TEAM!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 02:47 PM~12049495
> *these stars r proud of this. :biggrin:  no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit  :0 dee and jay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS ''TEAM FALLING STARS''............THEY'RE KNOWN 4 PIECE SHIT CAR'S...............LOOK AT ALL OF DARRELL SHITY CAR'S......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ROAD TRIPS!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*LEO 4TH OF JULY*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY :uh: 23RD & GRAND


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*TODD 23RD & GRAND*

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DO U ****** NEED MORE CUZZ I GOT A LOT MORE !!! DREAM TEAM !! NUFF SAID!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*MOOORRE*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SD DREAM TEAM!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

RON 23RD & GRAND


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 3 2008, 01:12 PM~12048437
> *DO YOU SEE SPIKE AND NENE THEY COULDNT HOPP THE CUTTLASS THEY PAYING TOO MUCH ATTENTION TO THE CADDY
> *


UR RIGHT, THEY R WONDERING, WHO THE HELL WOULD BRING JUNK TO THE STREET......... I KNOW ,CAUSE I SAID THE SAME THING :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao REAL FRENDS DONT LET FRENDS DRIVE JUNK CARS ON THE STREET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 11:04 PM~12053564
> *HAPPY :uh:  23RD & GRAND
> 
> *


link isn't working


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CAN U GUYS SEE THE LINKS


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:23 PM~12053811
> *RON 23RD & GRAND
> 
> *


THE PICTURE LOOKS LIKE UR ASHAME OF UR CAR......IS OK, I WOULD TOO.....U LOOK LIKE UR STANDING NEXT TO A TOY CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: TEAM *** STAR SUCK MY LEFT NRIGHT BALLS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

these vids are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

ELONEGRO :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*BOB SAID THESE GUYS ARE MAKEING A MESS*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:23 PM~12053811
> *RON 23RD & GRAND
> 
> *


damn that fucker got off!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 06:54 PM~12051926
> *ALL STARS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT DARREL WITH BLUE HOUSE SHOE ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STRAIGH TRANSFORMER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 3 2008, 10:38 PM~12053984
> *damn that fucker got off!! :biggrin:
> *


*DREAM TEAM!*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 3 2008, 09:38 PM~12053984
> *damn that fucker got off!! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 11:09 PM~12053635
> *MOOORRE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 PM~12054039
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


I THINK WE WINN THATS ALL FOR TODAY IF THEY NEED MORE I GOT THAT!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:39 PM~12054000
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 2 2008, 01:57 PM~12040107
> *JUST POST ECOLOGY AND TEAM ALL JUNK WILL POP UP.WAAAHHHHAAAAAA
> *


SAME THING HAPPEND TO ME.I THOUGHT MY COMPUTER WAS BROKEN..BUT I GUESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I GOT ONE FOR U HAPPY


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:44 PM~12054060
> *I THINK WE WINN THATS ALL FOR TODAY IF THEY NEED MORE I GOT THAT!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 11:44 PM~12054060
> *I THINK WE WINN THATS ALL FOR TODAY IF THEY NEED MORE I GOT THAT!!
> *


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:47 PM~12054096
> *I GOT ONE FOR U HAPPY
> *


I GOT THIS ONE BIG NUTS,I WANT HIM TO TRY ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12053564
> *HAPPY :uh:  23RD & GRAND
> 
> *


hey spike why doesnt this video work !!!! :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12054131
> *I GOT THIS ONE BIG NUTS,I WANT HIM TO TRY ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12053908
> *link isn't working
> *


spike is hating!!! yhats why it dont work!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 09:51 PM~12054135
> *hey spike why doesnt this video work !!!!  :0  :0
> *


MAY BE CAUSE IS TOOOOOOOO HEAVY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 10:51 PM~12054135
> *hey spike why doesnt this video work !!!!  :0  :0
> *


I'LL TRY AGAIN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: THERE U GO!! PIG :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:51 PM~12054146
> *hno:
> *


THATS HOW "team *** stars" LOOK WHEN THE DREAM TEAM PULLS UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ALL STARS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12054179
> *:angry: THERE U GO!! PIG :biggrin:
> 
> *


hey fat ass wheres the cutty!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*R U HAPPY PIGGGG :biggrin:*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 11:52 PM~12054153
> *spike is hating!!! yhats why it dont work!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12054204
> *hey fat ass wheres the cutty!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S COMEING !!!...............................ON UR BACK :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12054131
> *I GOT THIS ONE BIG NUTS,I WANT HIM TO TRY ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HAPPY,WHY DO THEY DOUGHT U


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12054186
> *
> *


R U LOOKING FOR HAPPY MEAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*NOW WE CAN SAY !!! SHIT ABOUT THIS ONE!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 3 2008, 10:58 PM~12054229
> *HAPPY,WHY DO THEY DOUGHT U
> *


MAYBE CUZZ HE ALWAYS WANTS 2 GAS HOP WHEN HE LOSES!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 3 2008, 09:58 PM~12054229
> *HAPPY,WHY DO THEY DOUGHT U
> *


CAUSE HE'S A SORE LOOSER......IF HE LOSE HE WANT TO GAS HOP :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12054192
> *ALL STARS
> 
> *


What the f#$k is wrong with that car?that shit looks like it came from a car demolition dervy.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12054272
> *:biggrin:
> CAUSE HE'S A SORE LOOSER......IF HE LOSE HE WANT TO GAS HOP :biggrin:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 3 2008, 11:05 PM~12054307
> *What the f#$k is wrong with that car?that shit looks like it came from a car demolition dervy.
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

keep on talking i must be doing something right when u guys stop talking thats when i should worry!!1 thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

COME SPIKE LETS DO THIS ANYTIME THIS WEEK THIS WEEKEND YOU NAME IT YOU GUYS CAN HATE AND TALK ALL YOU WANT ABOUT T.O. BUT THATS THE CLEANEST HOPPER THATS BEEN OUT IN A FEW YEARS BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE MORE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS RIGHT NOW WHO GIVES A FUCK LETS HOP THEN WHEN I SERVE YOU WE CAN SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT HOW THE CARS LOOK


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 2 2008, 08:12 PM~12041842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This fuckers BAAD!!  

Any videos?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*MORE*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 11:14 PM~12054360
> *keep on talking i must be doing something right when u guys stop talking thats when i should worry!!1  thanks guys!!!!!
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12054366
> *COME SPIKE LETS DO THIS ANYTIME THIS WEEK THIS WEEKEND YOU NAME IT YOU GUYS CAN HATE AND TALK ALL  YOU WANT ABOUT T.O. BUT THATS THE CLEANEST HOPPER THATS BEEN OUT IN A FEW YEARS BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE MORE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS RIGHT NOW WHO GIVES A FUCK LETS HOP THEN WHEN I SERVE YOU WE CAN SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT HOW THE CARS LOOK
> *


*HOW MANY TIME'S DO I HAVE TO BEAT U FOR U TO TAKE A LOST*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12054366
> *COME SPIKE LETS DO THIS ANYTIME THIS WEEK THIS WEEKEND YOU NAME IT YOU GUYS CAN HATE AND TALK ALL  YOU WANT ABOUT T.O. BUT THATS THE CLEANEST HOPPER THATS BEEN OUT IN A FEW YEARS BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE MORE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS RIGHT NOW WHO GIVES A FUCK LETS HOP THEN WHEN I SERVE YOU WE CAN SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT HOW THE CARS LOOK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
WHY NOT AT YOUR PICNIC?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 11:22 PM~12054407
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> A!GAIN</span>* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 12:15 AM~12054367
> *This fuckers BAAD!!
> 
> Any videos?
> *


I saw some on you tube :cheesy:


----------



## KNOWN ASSOCIATE (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 07:49 PM~12051880
> *HERE READ MY TRUNK !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

COME ON I ANIT HITTIN YOU UP FOR EXCUSES EITHER YOU WANNA GET DOWN OR YOUR SCARED YOU KEEP REFERING TO THE VIDEOS BUT IT LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF GETTING STUCK SO NOW YOUR CALLING THAT WINNING WE ONLY HOPPED LIKE WHAT 3 TIMES I GOT STUCK THEN YOU GOT STUCK I STILL WASNT AS HIGH THOUGH I GIVE YOU THAT BUT AT NATIONALS I BEAT YOU YOU STARTED CRYIN TO THE JUDGES YOU SO THEY LET YOU MOVE YOUR CHAINS THEN YOU HIT LIKE 1 OR 2 MORE INCHES SO WHAT YOU MEAN HOW MANY TIMES ***** LETS DO THIS


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 11:22 PM~12054407
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> WHY NOT AT YOUR PICNIC?
> *



WHY NOT RIGHT NOW


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12054366
> *COME SPIKE LETS DO THIS ANYTIME THIS WEEK THIS WEEKEND YOU NAME IT YOU GUYS CAN HATE AND TALK ALL  YOU WANT ABOUT T.O. BUT THATS THE CLEANEST HOPPER THATS BEEN OUT IN A FEW YEARS BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE MORE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS RIGHT NOW WHO GIVES A FUCK LETS HOP THEN WHEN I SERVE YOU WE CAN SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT HOW THE CARS LOOK
> *


WELL UR RIGHT IT'S CLEAN COMPARE CHROM PAINT GUTS! INCHES AND MORE 1ST CHROME EVERTHING PAINT'D BELLY GUTS STINGRAY!! LIKE THE ONE I DID ON 61!! MUROLS!! AND OF CORS INCHES!!!!!  GOT ALL THAT......... NEXT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:34 PM~12054465
> *COME ON I ANIT HITTIN YOU UP FOR EXCUSES EITHER YOU WANNA GET DOWN OR YOUR SCARED YOU KEEP REFERING TO THE VIDEOS BUT IT LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF GETTING STUCK SO NOW YOUR CALLING THAT WINNING WE ONLY HOPPED LIKE WHAT 3 TIMES I GOT STUCK THEN YOU GOT STUCK I STILL WASNT AS HIGH THOUGH I GIVE YOU THAT BUT AT NATIONALS I BEAT YOU YOU STARTED CRYIN TO THE JUDGES YOU SO THEY LET YOU MOVE YOUR CHAINS THEN YOU HIT LIKE 1 OR 2 MORE INCHES SO WHAT YOU MEAN HOW MANY TIMES ***** LETS DO THIS
> *


AND BEAT U EVERY TIME!!!! AND NO CRYING HERE !!! I THINGK UR BOYS ABOUT THAT IN FACT LETS CALL THE JUDG SEE WHO WAS CRYING  1INCH 2 INCH 1/2 INCH I BEAT *U*


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 11:38 PM~12054477
> *WELL UR  RIGHT IT'S CLEAN COMPARE CHROM PAINT GUTS! INCHES AND MORE 1ST CHROME EVERTHING  PAINT'D  BELLY  GUTS STINGRAY!! LIKE THE ONE I DID ON 61!!  MUROLS!! AND OF CORS INCHES!!!!!   GOT ALL THAT......... NEXT
> *



YEAH YOU GOT DOWN ON THE 61 BUT HOMIE IF YOUR TRYIN TO TELL ME THAT ANTHRAX IS CLOWNIN T.O. ***** YOU MUST BE TRIPPIN LIKE NIGHT AND DAY BUT YEAH WHATEVER QUIT RUNNING FROM THE QUESTION LETS HOP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:46 PM~12054508
> *YEAH YOU GOT DOWN ON THE 61 BUT HOMIE IF YOUR TRYIN TO TELL ME THAT ANTHRAX IS CLOWNIN T.O. ***** YOU MUST BE TRIPPIN LIKE NIGHT AND DAY BUT YEAH WHATEVER QUIT RUNNING FROM THE QUESTION LET HOP
> *


 :uh: U MITE CRY THIS TIME


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:38 PM~12053987
> *IS THAT DARREL WITH BLUE HOUSE SHOE ON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STRAIGH TRANSFORMER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

***** ARE YOU ON HERE ANONYMOUS WHATS THE DREAM TEAM HIDING FROM THIS IS YOUR TOPIC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    how it going happy


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

EL NUMERO 1, cali rydah, MyDimonsChine, BIG I FROM AZ, big nuts, DIPN714, BigBoi 1, royalhopper, STEP UR GAME UP, layzeeboi


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2008, 10:52 PM~12054539
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:       how it going happy
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

win or loose hey its what we riders do;;don't hat the game;;hate all the lead;;cause it is what it is;;; either u can or u cain't;;do the thang;;;cause we all wim aand we all loose''just hope it's ur day;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2008, 11:56 PM~12054560
> *win or loose hey its what we riders do;;don't hat the game;;hate all the lead;;cause it is what it is;;; either u can or u cain't;;do the thang;;;cause we all wim aand we all loose''just hope it's ur day;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


YOU SHOULD SELL YOURSELF 2 THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL REVEREND BIG AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HE'S LOOKING 4 U BIG SPIKE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

STEP UR GAME UP, Mikey Defense, DIPN714, big nuts, GARCIA CUSTOMS, BigBoi 1, EL NUMERO 1, MyDimonsChine, layzeeboi
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY BIG BOI;;I WILL SEE U SOON;;GOT IT;;DO U NEED SOME BATTERYS :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:00 AM~12054575
> *HE'S LOOKING 4 U BIG SPIKE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT WAS LAST WEEK LOOK AT THE RULER THAT'S NOT OVER 80 INCHES AND ALMOST ON THE PUMPER :uh:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:01 AM~12054581
> *HEY BIG BOI;;I WILL SEE U SOON;;GOT IT;;DO U NEED SOME BATTERYS :biggrin:
> *


NOPE I GOT WHAT I NEED!!!!!!! AND MY CAR DONT GET STUCK 1?? ON 1/1/09


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AND GUEES WHAT;;HAPPY GOT IT WORKING :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

DO U SEE WHAT I SEE................ DO U SEE WHAT I SEEEEEEEE ................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOOK AT RULER


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:00 AM~12054575
> *HE'S LOOKING 4 U BIG SPIKE
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WHY THE RAIDERS LOST RUSSEL WAS AT YOUR PICNIC HOLDING THE RULER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I'M OUT GOOD NIGHT CHIPPERS AND DO MEAN CHIPPERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST HOPE I DON'T COME DOWN ON UR HOOD;;;;I GUESS U BEEN SLEEPING IF U FEEL IT'S STILL STUCK;;;;;;;HAPPY LAYED HANDS ON IT AND NOW;;;JUST U GUESS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:05 AM~12054598
> *LOOK AT RULER
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I C IS A MAGNET STUCK 2 DA FLOOR!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:07 AM~12054612
> *JUST HOPE I DON'T COME DOWN ON UR HOOD;;;;I GUESS U BEEN SLEEPING IF U FEEL IT'S STILL STUCK;;;;;;;HAPPY LAYED HANDS ON IT AND NOW;;;JUST U GUESS
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST SWANG WHAT U BRANG;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:09 AM~12054625
> *JUST SWANG WHAT U BRANG;;;;;;;;;
> *


DID U MEAN BRING WHAT U SWING


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

***** THATS WERE THE PIC WAS TOOK DO THE MATH OF WHEN IT HITS WERE THE TIRE WILL BE - THATS WHAT HAS YOU SCARED :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL MY POCKET SAYS U AIN'T READY'''


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ALL I WILL SAY;;;; IS GAME OVER'''DO DA MATH;;;;;;;SEE U SOON'''KEEP UR CHARGER ON CAUSE U NEVER NO WHEN THERE GOING TO BE A HOUSE CALL;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:11 AM~12054633
> *WELL MY POCKET SAYS U AIN'T READY'''
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT TAKE PAYMENTS!!!!!!! BUT I GOT 20K CASH MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff3/SLF62SS/IMG.jpg


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:13 AM~12054639
> *ALL I WILL SAY;;;;  IS  GAME  OVER'''DO DA MATH;;;;;;;SEE U SOON'''KEEP UR CHARGER ON CAUSE U NEVER NO WHEN  THERE GOING TO BE A HOUSE CALL;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


AND IT WONT BE NEAR MY HOUSE CUZZ YOUR CAR WILL NOT BE GOING HOME WITH YOU ANJD YOULL BE IN A TRUNCK SOMEWHERE!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN IF U HAD 20 GRAND U BE STUCK IN DA CRACK HOUSE :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHEN IS UR PICNIC???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:18 AM~12054656
> *MAN IF U HAD 20  GRAND U BE STUCK IN DA CRACK HOUSE :0  :0
> *


THATS WHERE IM AT IN A CRACKHOUSE PUTTIN IN WORK SELLING DOPE 2 OLD [email protected]#$#$%$$% LIKE YOU!!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT THINK I GOT THEM PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAKE YO MONEY;;;BRO;;I AIN'T HATEING GET WHAT CAN CAUSE U GONA NEED EVERY DIME :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

CUZZ BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THEY WATCHING UUUUU,,BIG BOI


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12054531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 3 2008, 12:05 PM~12047832
> *TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ''DREAM TEAM'' ALL DAY, FROM CITY 2 CITY, WITH NO PITTY......... AND STATE 2 STATE WITH NO WEIGHT...................


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH & ALL STARS OF COURSE WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 11:42 PM~12054496
> *AND BEAT U EVERY TIME!!!! AND NO CRYING HERE !!! I THINGK UR BOYS ABOUT THAT IN FACT LETS CALL THE JUDG SEE WHO WAS CRYING  1INCH 2 INCH 1/2 INCH I BEAT U
> *


ILL TELL U THIS SPIKE U PULL UP ON T.O. AND YOU WILL TAKE A LOST!!!!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 4 2008, 01:05 AM~12054868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf:    :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:13 AM~12054876
> *ILL TELL U THIS SPIKE U PULL UP ON T.O. AND YOU WILL TAKE A LOST!!!!
> *


HE DONT WHAT NONE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:13 AM~12054876
> *ILL TELL U THIS SPIKE U PULL UP ON T.O. AND YOU WILL TAKE A LOST!!!!
> *


WELL U GOT!! SOME WORK TO DO!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 4 2008, 02:16 AM~12054879
> *HE DONT WHAT NONE
> *


 :uh: WHAT'S THE POINT UR CAR CHIPPS OUT ANYWAYS!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HOP THIS DON'T MAKE U CRY!!!!!
















*DIIIIID WEEEEEEE DOOOOOO THAAAAAAAAAAT!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*AND I HAD TO HIT THAT!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*SO IF U NEED TO GET SOME DON HIT UP THE DREAM TEAM MIKE LIKE WE BE4!!!WE WILL STILL BUILD SHIT 4U LIKE WE DID B4*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:00 PM~12053512
> *:biggrin:
> THATS ''TEAM FALLING STARS''............THEY'RE KNOWN 4 PIECE SHIT CAR'S...............LOOK AT ALL OF DARRELL SHITY CAR'S......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG BOY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

did kool aid call u man???


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 09:16 AM~12056248
> *did kool aid call u man???
> *


CALL WHO


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

sup bk


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 4 2008, 12:24 PM~12056803
> *sup bk
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 AM~12056222
> *WHATS UP BIG BOY
> *


OH, JUST CHILLIN WITH YOUR GIRL......... :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 4 2008, 01:05 AM~12054868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE,U HAVE ALOT OF PICTURE OF JUNK COMMING SOON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:11 PM~12054631
> ****** THATS WERE THE PIC WAS TOOK DO THE MATH OF WHEN IT HITS WERE THE TIRE WILL BE - THATS WHAT HAS YOU SCARED  :uh:
> *


STOP HANGING ON RONALD Mc DONALDS NUTS :twak: DO THE MATH ON YOUR CAR....LOOKS GOOD,BUT TOO BAD THE INCHES LOOKS BAD..MY ADVICE TO U,"take it back to STREET LIFE HYDRO" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 10:10 PM~12054341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WERE ALL TEAM *** STARS GOES WHEN THEY LOSE,I THINK I SEEN HAPPY MEALS 62 BELAIR IN THE BACK WITH THE ICECREAM TRUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 10:14 PM~12054360
> *keep on talking i must be doing something right when u guys stop talking thats when i should worry!!1  thanks guys!!!!!
> *


WUTS UP TRY ME,SOUNDS LIKE YOUR WORRY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 10:24 AM~12057304
> *WUTS UP TRY ME,SOUNDS LIKE YOUR WORRY
> *


im worried that ur mom gave me a std!!!! :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055882
> *HOP THIS DON'T MAKE U CRY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 4 2008, 01:31 AM~12054706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The two tighest cutty's in the game!!!


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 12:03 PM~12057138
> *OH, JUST CHILLIN WITH YOUR GIRL......... :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fool my sis dont chill with bitch's like u


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 4 2008, 01:06 PM~12058265
> *fool my sis dont chill with bitch's like u
> *


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jokes on you


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCBeTvEw5dE whatcha know about this haters


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 4 2008, 02:22 PM~12059056
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCBeTvEw5dE          whatcha know about this haters
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w70/mar...nt=mario152.flv big uce is also team TEAM ALLSTARS


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 10:47 PM~12049495
> *these stars r proud of this. :biggrin:  no bumper no pint jus plain pice of shit  :0 dee and jay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They didn't read the topic it said who builds the cleanest,highest hoppers.

Dreamtean easy win.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l186/lin...nt=HPIM7483.flv


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Midwest dreamteam is there a midwest allstars?????????Dreamteam is everywhere. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...rrent=005-1.flv


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED+Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12059283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The topic is about clean hoppers. :uh: :uh: :uh: Stuck don't count.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 4 2008, 04:41 PM~12059317
> *http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...rrent=005-1.flv
> *


magnet!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12054271
> *MAYBE CUZZ HE ALWAYS WANTS 2 GAS HOP WHEN HE LOSES!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 4 2008, 02:08 PM~12059571
> *magnet!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


super magnet!get the hell out of here with that jumk.wahhhaaaahhhaaa


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*"DREAM TEAM"* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *Plain and Simple*


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:18 AM~12057264
> *THATS WERE ALL TEAM *** STARS GOES WHEN THEY LOSE,I THINK I SEEN HAPPY MEALS 62 BELAIR IN THE BACK WITH THE ICECREAM TRUCK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Looks like that's where they came from.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:34 AM~12054711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey bigboi,
Is this Team All Stars nightmare?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 07:49 PM~12051880
> *HERE READ MY TRUNK !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a big block in that sixty fo- them valve covers sure make it look like it is??


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055882
> *HOP THIS DON'T MAKE U CRY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH IT WAS ALL MY VISION AND YOU GUYS GOT IT THERE WELL THANK YOU


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12059293
> *Midwest dreamteam is there a midwest allstars?????????Dreamteam is everywhere. :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 4 2008, 08:44 PM~12062689
> *YEAH IT WAS ALL MY VISION AND YOU GUYS GOT IT THERE WELL THANK YOU
> *


That was the good old days.


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 4 2008, 08:00 PM~12062939
> *That was the good old days.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: you"ll be ok


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 PM~12063126
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: you"ll be ok
> *


Haven't been the same ever since.I need a hug right about now.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 07:34 PM~12062559
> *Is that a big block in that sixty fo- them valve covers sure make it look like it is??
> *


*YES SIIRRRRR ''502''*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 4 2008, 07:44 PM~12062689
> *YEAH IT WAS ALL MY VISION AND YOU GUYS GOT IT THERE WELL THANK YOU
> *


*AND WE'LL DO IT AGAIN!!*


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 4 2008, 08:44 PM~12063562
> *Haven't been the same ever since.I need a hug right  about now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUCK IT OBAMA WON..I GUESS LEAD IS GONNA BE CHEAPER FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT NEED IT!!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I GOT A FISH KIT COME HOME


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12065290
> *I GOT A FISH KIT  COME HOME
> *


dammm!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

SWITCHMAN WHAT UP MY *****


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: REYXTC, Big Mondo, SWITCHMANLA 


LEO BIG NUTS &BIG AZ!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 10:21 PM~12065358
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: REYXTC, Big Mondo, SWITCHMANLA
> LEO BIG NUTS &BIG AZ!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 4 2008, 10:19 PM~12065325
> *SWITCHMAN WHAT UP MY *****
> *


:thumbsup: WHAT UP.IN THE BACKYARD WORKIN ON T O


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 4 2008, 10:22 PM~12065371
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 4 2008, 04:19 PM~12060305
> *super magnet!get the hell out of here with that jumk.wahhhaaaahhhaaa
> *


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 4 2008, 05:15 PM~12060849
> *Hey bigboi,
> Is this Team All Stars nightmare?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*THATS WHAT PUT THEM BACK TOO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!!!!!*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 10:13 PM~12065229
> *FUCK IT OBAMA WON..I GUESS LEAD IS GONNA BE CHEAPER FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT NEED IT!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


no noooo, he's the one Raising the prices on everything. now GIMMIE YO "CHANGE" FOO! WHATS YOURS IS MINE NICCAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 4 2008, 10:48 PM~12065773
> *:thumbsup: WHAT UP.IN THE BACKYARD PLAYIN FOOTBALL WITH  T O
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 3 2008, 09:58 PM~12053499
> *DREAM TEAM!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055882
> *HOP THIS DON'T MAKE U CRY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yall did that


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2008, 03:05 PM~12059546
> *The topic is about clean hoppers. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Stuck don't count.
> *


I THINK YOUR A CHEERLEADER DOING 35" ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT AINT HOPPING OR CLEAN ITS YOUR UNCLES FAMILY CAR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 08:17 AM~12068991
> *I THINK YOUR A CHEERLEADER DOING 35" ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT AINT HOPPING OR CLEAN ITS YOUR UNCLES FAMILY CAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 4 2008, 05:15 PM~12060849
> *Hey bigboi,
> Is this Team All Stars nightmare?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT MIGHT OF BEEN FOR ONE NIGHT NEVER SEEN IT AGAIN IT WAS LIKE A BLINK AND IT WAS GONE FOR EVER


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 08:18 AM~12069006
> *IT MIGHT OF BEEN FOR ONE NIGHT NEVER SEEN IT AGAIN IT WAS LIKE A BLINK AND IT WAS GONE FOR EVER
> *


i wonder if he still needs batteries!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 5 2008, 12:41 AM~12067264
> *u been on the drawing board!!!! and no batteries!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WE RUN THIS SHIT THATS WHY YOU GUYS KEEP OR DICK AND BALLS IN YOUR MOUTH BIG BENN BIG BOY AND THE REST OF YOU GIRL THANK 4 LETING US NO YOU GIRLS WANT 2 SUCK THE SHIT OUT OF OUR DICKS AND WHY DOES ALL THEIS FAKE NAME BUSTERS GET ON HERE TALKING SHIT WITH NO CARS ALL THE HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS HAVE CARS EVEN IF ITS JUNK 2 YOU LAMES :0 SO NEXT TIME YOU GIRLS GET ON HERE :tears: :tears: :tears: GET A CAR FIRST AND WIN 1 ON US AND TALK SHIT :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> :0 :0
> HES TRYING TO GET THE 1500 CCA BATTERYS</span> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2008, 11:34 PM~12054711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN YOU GIRLS SAY OUR SHIT IS JUNK WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: P198 R 30 " TIRES A LIFT KIT EARL SHIBE PAINT AND NO FRONT END NO LIGHTS NO MOTOR NO SEATS AND WE GOT JUNK YEAH RIGHT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 08:21 AM~12069034
> *u been on the drawing board!!!! and no batteries!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

ALL THIS SHIT TALKING BECAUSE WE BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS DAD AND NOW THEY POST UP TOPICS WITH FAKE NAME YOU GIRLS ARE DOING BAD GO ON AND TALK SHIT IT DONT MAKE ME NONE I NO YOU :tears: :tears: CANT FUCK WITH US IM OUT START A NEW TOPIC ON HOW YOU GIRLS WANT 2 SUCK HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS DICK AND YOU GIRLS DONT NO HOW 2 TELL US   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 11:26 AM~12069083
> *WE RUN THIS SHIT THATS WHY YOU GUYS KEEP OR DICK AND BALLS IN YOUR MOUTH BIG BENN BIG BOY AND THE REST OF YOU GIRL THANK 4 LETING US NO YOU GIRLS WANT 2 SUCK THE SHIT OUT OF OUR DICKS AND WHY DOES ALL THEIS FAKE NAME BUSTERS GET ON HERE TALKING SHIT WITH NO CARS ALL THE HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS HAVE CARS EVEN IF ITS JUNK 2 YOU LAMES  :0  SO NEXT TIME YOU GIRLS GET ON HERE  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: GET A CAR FIRST AND WIN 1 ON US AND TALK SHIT :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


hey dee. i did not no u was gay. u want a man to succ your dick i don't think that's cool ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 5 2008, 10:53 AM~12069337
> *hey dee. i did not no u was gay. u want a man to succ your dick i don't think that's cool ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Did he ment NO ON PROP.8.GAY MARIGE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> > :0 :0
> > HES TRYING TO GET THE 1500 CCA BATTERYS</span> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> NAH HE DON'T NEED NO MORE BATTERIES HE GOT SOME NEW DURACEL 1500.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 5 2008, 08:53 AM~12069337
> *hey dee. i did not no u was gay. u want a man to succ your dick i don't think that's cool ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hes so nasty


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 
thats right run that mouth thats all u fucks r good for.................


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

TEAM ALLSTARS ALL MUTHAFUCKIN DAY!!!
HOPPING TO A HOOD NEAR U,SO WATCH UR BACK,MAKE SURE U DONT GET CAUGHT WITH DEAD BATTS,DONT WANT TO HEAR NO FUCKIN CRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:26 AM~12069083
> *SOUND LIKE A BITCH IS STILL CRYING... :tears: :tears: :tears:................THE ONLY THING U ''TEAM *** STARS'' AND ''TEAM HOW HEAVY'' RUN IS UR MOUTH....................TRY PUTTING A PISTON DICK IN UR MOUTH, CUZ THATS THE ONLY THING U RUN.......... AND U KNOW ''DREAM TEAM'' GOT CAR'S.......................SO SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH...................*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 11:13 AM~12070613
> *:nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> thats right run that mouth thats all u fucks r good for.................
> *


SHUT THE FUCC UP CHEERLEADER......................


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 11:24 AM~12070716
> *TEAM ALLSTARS ALL MUTHAFUCKIN DAY!!!
> HOPPING TO A HOOD NEAR U,SO WATCH UR BACK,MAKE SURE U DONT GET CAUGHT WITH DEAD BATTS,DONT WANT TO HEAR NO FUCKIN CRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IS THAT THE ONLY WAY ''TEAM *** STARS'' WIN.........CATCHING PEOPLE ON DEAD BATTS......... U **** R DOING BAD............ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:32 AM~12069139
> *MAN YOU GIRLS SAY OUR SHIT IS JUNK WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: P198 R 30 " TIRES A LIFT KIT EARL SHIBE PAINT AND NO FRONT END NO LIGHTS NO MOTOR NO SEATS AND WE GOT JUNK YEAH RIGHT[/size][/color]  :0
> *


THAT CAR LOOOOOK BETTER THEN ALL UR CAR'S PUT 2GETHER......................AND THE INCHES TO............... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 08:21 AM~12069034
> *THATS BETTER THEN BEING A THE DRAWING BOARD WITH FAKE ASS OSTRICH....................U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HAPPY...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 PM~12065229
> *I THINK ''TEAM LEAD STARS'' R HAPPY ABOUT THAT............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 5 2008, 02:46 AM~12062718
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: It's a fact! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 04:17 PM~12068991
> *I THINK YOUR A CHEERLEADER DOING 35" ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT AINT HOPPING OR CLEAN ITS YOUR UNCLES FAMILY CAR
> *


35 and not clean huh????????????I think you need classes.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 PM~12071134
> *the only thing thats fake in here is ur fake name and a fake gansta talking shit ass muthafucker!!! come get some!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2008, 12:50 PM~12071484
> *35 and not clean huh????????????I think you need classes.
> 
> 
> ...


iswhat is that??? inches????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 09:50 PM~12071957
> *iswhat is that??? inches????
> *


Whats up homie.It's only 78 but it's candy paint,leafing,interior,beat v8 that runs good and we are out here in the midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 01:03 PM~12071073
> *IS THAT THE ONLY WAY ''TEAM *** STARS'' WIN.........CATCHING PEOPLE ON DEAD BATTS......... U **** R DOING BAD............ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i got ur *** right here u fat fuckin bitch,dont get ur hinas panties in a bunch looks like ur madd puto about what u madd about u fuckin bitch ,listen here homie u better hope i never find out who u truely is cause if i do u fuck im going too strap u to my belly n show everybody that even with ur fat oreo,twinky,cupcake,eating ass that i can still hit the bumper u fuckin hamhawk,sheep fucking bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 09:18 AM~12069006
> *IT MIGHT OF BEEN FOR ONE NIGHT NEVER SEEN IT AGAIN IT WAS LIKE A BLINK AND IT WAS GONE FOR EVER
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT WHAT THE HATERS GOTTA SAY!!!!!!
I'M ABOUT TO HAVE THE PARKING LOT ON SMASH!!!!!


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up nene;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:41 AM~12069216
> *YOU DONT RUN SHIT BUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL BIG BOI;;IF UR COMMING OUT THEN;;BE WARE I WILL BE OUT THERE AND NOT STUCK;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BE ABOUT IT AND DON'T TALK ABOUT IT;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:32 AM~12069139
> *MAN YOU GIRLS SAY OUR SHIT IS JUNK WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: P198 R 30 " TIRES A LIFT KIT EARL SHIBE PAINT AND NO FRONT END NO LIGHTS NO MOTOR NO SEATS AND WE GOT JUNK YEAH RIGHT[/size][/color]  :0
> *


*HAPPY'S CAR IS THE ONLY CAR THATS DECENT!!!!!!!! CUZZ THE ICECREAM TRUCK IS DOING BAD!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2008, 04:17 PM~12072670
> *WELL BIG BOI;;IF UR COMMING OUT THEN;;BE  WARE I WILL BE OUT THERE AND NOT STUCK;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BE ABOUT IT AND DON'T TALK ABOUT IT;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


*YOU MUST WANT 2 BE LIKE DARREL????* :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > :0 :0
> > *IF YOU NEED SOME INFO U KNOW WHO 2 CALL 1 888 REDS 321 OR
> > IS THAT 1 800 LET ME TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

4LE5KID :wave:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 5 2008, 04:43 PM~12072887
> *4LE5KID :wave:
> *


*SUP BIGBOI* :wave: :wave: :wave: *FUCK WHAT THESE *** STARS TALKING 'BOUT...CHOP 'EM UP LIKE YOU'VE BEEN DOING.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*ALL I KNOW, IS THAT....TEAM SMALL STARS BETTER BRING THEIR DRAWING BOARD WITH THEM ON THE 1ST.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 09:18 AM~12069006
> *IT MIGHT OF BEEN FOR ONE NIGHT NEVER SEEN IT AGAIN IT WAS LIKE A BLINK AND IT WAS GONE FOR EVER
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 5 2008, 09:18 AM~12069006
> *IT MIGHT OF BEEN FOR ONE NIGHT NEVER SEEN IT AGAIN IT WAS LIKE A BLINK AND IT WAS GONE FOR EVER
> *


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:26 AM~12069083
> *WE RUN THIS SHIT THATS WHY YOU GUYS KEEP OR DICK AND BALLS IN YOUR MOUTH BIG BENN BIG BOY AND THE REST OF YOU GIRL THANK 4 LETING US NO YOU GIRLS WANT 2 SUCK THE SHIT OUT OF OUR DICKS AND WHY DOES ALL THEIS FAKE NAME BUSTERS GET ON HERE TALKING SHIT WITH NO CARS ALL THE HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS HAVE CARS EVEN IF ITS JUNK 2 YOU LAMES  :0  SO NEXT TIME YOU GIRLS GET ON HERE  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: GET A CAR FIRST AND WIN 1 ON US AND TALK SHIT :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


*TEAM **** STAR'S GOT MORE INCHES IN YOUR ASS THAN THEY DO ON THEIR CARS...DREAM TEAM DON'T NEED ANYMORE CARS OUT THERE IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THE ONES OUT RIGHT NOW.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *AL SAID IT*. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 04:54 PM~12073003
> *ALL I KNOW, IS THAT....TEAM SMALL STARS BETTER BRING THEIR DRAWING BOARD WITH THEM ON THE 1ST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE KNOW THERE GOING TO BRING THERE BAG OF XCUSES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

"MY PRESIDENT IS BLACK"
"MY HOPPER IS BLUE"
OBAMA 08


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 5 2008, 07:13 PM~12073180
> *"MY PRESIDENT IS BLACK"
> "MY HOPPER IS BLUE"
> OBAMA 08
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2008, 04:17 PM~12072670
> *WELL BIG BOI;;IF UR COMMING OUT THEN;;BE  WARE I WILL BE OUT THERE AND NOT STUCK;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BE ABOUT IT AND DON'T TALK ABOUT IT;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *



*WELL YOU BETTER SUCK THAT LEMONADE DICK REAL GOOD SO YOUR CAR CAN MAKE IT....ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS HIDE THE BATTERY CHARGER.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *THE KID SAID IT.*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:26 AM~12069083
> *DREAM TEAM !!! I GOT A CAR AND I TALK SHIT!!!!! CUZZZZZ* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 12:13 PM~12070613
> *:nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> thats right run that mouth thats all u fucks r good for.................
> *


*BRING UR CAR !!!! TALKING SHIT WHIT A CAR THAT HAS LAMBO DOORS!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER TOO ME!!!*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 04:02 PM~12073090
> *TEAM **** STAR'S GOT MORE INCHES IN YOUR ASS THAN THEY DO ON THEIR CARS...DREAM TEAM DON'T NEED ANYMORE CARS OUT THERE IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THE ONES OUT RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AL SAID IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2008, 12:50 PM~12071484
> *35 and not clean huh????????????I think you need classes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 01:49 PM~12071944
> *U GOT ALOT OF BALL'S WHEN UR ON THE INTERNET, BUT OUT ON THE STREET UR STILL A CRY BABY, DICK IN THE BOOTY, GAS HOPPING ON LOW INCHES LIL BITCH..........HOMIE EVERY TIME WE HOP U AND U LOOSE, U WANT 2 GASS HOP LIKE A BITCH.......................*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 02:07 PM~12072090
> *i got ur *** right here u fat fuckin bitch,dont get ur hinas panties in a bunch looks like ur madd puto about what u madd about u fuckin bitch ,listen here homie u better hope i never find out who u truely is cause if i do u fuck im going too strap u to my belly n show everybody that even with ur fat oreo,twinky,cupcake,eating ass that i can still hit the bumper u fuckin hamhawk,sheep fucking bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


UR ANOTHER *** THAT GOT BALLS ON THE INTERNET..........................SEE ME ON THE STREET LIL BOY, ILL SHOW U AND HAPPY WHAT IM ABOUT FUCKEN DICK IN THE MOUTH, FAKE ASS LAMBO DOORS LIL FAGGGGG............................


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 05:16 PM~12073782
> *BRING UR CAR !!!! TALKING SHIT WHIT A CAR THAT HAS LAMBO DOORS!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER TOO ME!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

LETS LET THE CAR'S DO THE REAL SHIT TALKING.......................


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BITCH BENN YOU NO YOU A BITCH THATS WHY YOU TALK SHIT WITH THIS FAKE NAME AND BIG BOY YOU TALK 2 MUCH YOUR NOT FROM THE DREAM TEAM SO STOP POSTING VIDEOS AND TALKING SHIT ON ALL THE TOPICS STOP SUCKING THE DREAMTEAM DICK HOME BOY LOOK AT ALL THE TOPIC YOU HAVE NOTHING 2 DO WITH WHATS GOING ON AND YOU GET ON HERE ALL BRAVE TALKING SHIT AND POSTING VIDEOS YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 04:02 PM~12073090
> *TEAM **** STAR'S GOT MORE INCHES IN YOUR ASS THAN THEY DO ON THEIR CARS...DREAM TEAM DON'T NEED ANYMORE CARS OUT THERE IF YOU CAN'T BEAT THE ONES OUT RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AL SAID IT. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HIDE LIKE A BITCH WITH THIS FAKE NAME :0 THIS SHIT LOOKS GOOD 4 US ALL THIES PUNK BITCH ASS ****** TALKING SHIT WITH FAKE NAMES BECAUSE THEY NOT A REAL MAN 2 SAY IT 2 OR FACE OR LET US NO THEIR REAL NAME SMART IF YOU ASK ME BECAUSE YOU GIRLS NO WHAT TIME IT IS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 05:12 PM~12073734


*
LETS DO THIS WHAT TIME AND DAY WE GOT JESSIE CAR :0 OR ARE YOU JUST BLAH BLAH BLAH LIKE THE REST BUT YOU DO HAVE A POINT YOU DO HAVE A CAR  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

4LE5KID YOU A BITCH BIG D SAID IT  :0


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:57 PM~12075602
> *THATS RIGHT HIDE LIKE A BITCH WITH THIS FAKE NAME  :0 THIS SHIT LOOKS GOOD 4 US ALL THIES PUNK BITCH ASS ****** TALKING SHIT WITH FAKE NAMES BECAUSE THEY NOT A REAL MAN 2 SAY IT 2 OR FACE OR LET US NO  THEIR REAL NAME  SMART IF YOU ASK ME BECAUSE YOU GIRLS NO WHAT TIME IT IS
> *


*NOBODY NEEDS TO HIDE MR. DINNER4LIFE.....IF I WASN'T TOO FAR AWAY I'LL SLAP YOU LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE...* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *I'LL BE THERE ON THE 1st AND YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE WHO WANTS TO SHAKE MY HAND...WELL YOU CAN SHAKE MY DICK...BIAAAAAAATCH.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:01 PM~12075663
> *LETS DO THIS WHAT TIME AND DAY WE GOT JESSIE CAR  :0 OR ARE YOU JUST BLAH BLAH BLAH LIKE THE REST BUT YOU DO HAVE A POINT YOU DO HAVE A CAR [/size][/color] :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I'M READYCUZZZ!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 08:07 PM~12075763
> *NOBODY NEEDS TO HIDE MR. DINNER4LIFE.....IF I WASN'T TOO FAR AWAY I'LL SLAP YOU LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I'LL BE THERE ON THE 1st AND YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE WHO WANTS TO SHAKE MY HAND...WELL YOU CAN SHAKE MY DICK...BIAAAAAAATCH. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just like i thought a bitch blah blah blah stop talking shit if your not close you bitch oyeah big d said it :0


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:15 PM~12075908
> *just like i thought a bitch blah blah blah stop talking shit if your not close you bitch oyeah big d said it  :0
> *


*TRY TO BEAT THE DREAM TEAM FIRST, THEN I'LL LET YOU FUCK MY KANGAROO...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *THE KID SAID IT.*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 09:23 PM~12076054
> *TRY TO BEAT THE DREAM TEAM FIRST, THEN I'LL LET YOU FUCK MY KANGAROO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THE KID SAID IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 08:23 PM~12076054
> *TRY TO BEAT THE DREAM TEAM FIRST, THEN I'LL LET YOU FUCK MY KANGAROO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THE KID SAID IT.
> *



bitch bitch bitch must want 2 suck my dick beat my dick on your face *** boy :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12076126
> *bitch bitch bitch must want 2 suck my dick beat my dick on your face *** boy[/size][/color] :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

FUCK ROLL'N THIS GUY DID NOT SEND THE 2000 DVD 2 ME THAT I PAID 4 :guns: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:29 PM~12076156
> *FUCK ROLL'N THIS GUY DID NOT SEND THE  2000 DVD 2 ME THAT I PAID 4  :guns:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12076126
> *bitch bitch bitch must want 2 suck my dick beat my dick on your face *** boy[/size][/color] :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*FUCK YOU LIL GAY BOY......YOU WERE ONLY SUCKING JOHNNY'S DICK BECAUSE YOU WERE WAITING FOR BIG JOHN ...YOU CAN NEVER EVER BUILD A HOPPER TO BEAT THE DREAM TEAM.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *THE KID SAID THAT.* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:29 PM~12076156
> *FUCK ROLL'N THIS GUY DID NOT SEND THE  2000 DVD 2 ME THAT I PAID 4  :guns:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Deryel You Fuckin Stupid! :loco: :loco: :no: :no: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 08:33 PM~12076211
> *FUCK YOU LIL GAY BOY......YOU WERE ONLY SUCKING JOHNNY'S DICK BECAUSE YOU WERE WAITING FOR BIG JOHN ...YOU CAN NEVER EVER BUILD A HOPPER TO BEAT THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE KID SAID THAT. :biggrin:
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD AND THIS DICK IS NOT 4 YOU THANKS :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:31 PM~12076182
> *X2 :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Spike WOW! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

whats up cock sukers :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 08:35 PM~12076230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Deryel You Fuckin Stupid! :loco:  :loco:  :no:  :no:  :roflmao:
> *



THATS NOT HOW YOU SPELL MY NAME :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:29 PM~12076156
> *FUCK ROLL'N THIS GUY DID NOT SEND THE  2000 DVD 2 ME THAT I PAID 4  :guns:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


thats were u fuked up u paid for them i got them in stock :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12076259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Spike WOW! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT FUNNY :angry:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:38 PM~12076282
> *THATS NOT HOW YOU SPELL MY NAME[/size][/color]  :0
> *


 :uh: Motherfucker you said thats how you spelled it! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:38 PM~12076279
> *whats up cock sukers :biggrin:
> *


LOTS OF COCKS IN HERE


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12076257
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD AND THIS DICK IS NOT 4 YOU THANKS :0[/size][/color]
> *


*MAYBE IF YOU HAD A DICK YOU WOULDN'T WANT TEAM HOW HEAVY'S DICK. * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *AL SAID THAT* :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:41 PM~12076342
> *LOTS OF COCKS IN HERE
> *


and sukers :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:40 PM~12076323
> *NOT FUNNY :angry:
> *


Man! Spike come on you going to have people really thinking you ordered 2000 DVD'S if i got orders like that i would come with them every Week!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 5 2008, 08:39 PM~12076305
> *thats were u fuked up u paid for them i got them in stock  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*Deryel I SEE U* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:38 PM~12076282
> *THATS NOT HOW YOU SPELL MY NAME[/size][/color]  :0
> *


* YEAH ROLL'N....THATS NOT HOW YOU SPELL IT.......it's D I C K !!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076373
> *Man! Spike come on you going to have people really thinking you ordered 2000 DVD'S if i got orders like that i would come with them every Week!
> *


i only need 1500 asap :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 08:40 PM~12076328
> *:uh: Motherfucker you said thats how you spelled it! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I DONT HAVE YOUR #  :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was up wit them lights


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076373
> *Man! Spike come on you going to have people really thinking you ordered 2000 DVD'S if i got orders like that i would come with them every Week!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  UR STILL GAY YES ON PROP 8


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12076389
> * YEAH ROLLIN....THATS NOT HOW YOU SPELL IT.......it's D I C K !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IS THAT ALL YOU TALK ABOUT SUCKING MY DICK MAN YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM~12076379
> *Denzel I SEE U :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 5 2008, 08:44 PM~12076405
> *was up wit them lights
> *


IM A LOOK RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:44 PM~12076401
> *<span style='color:red'>see it? you've got it :thumbsdown: Down there! :thumbsdown: :biggrin:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12076379
> *Deryel I SEE U :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:46 PM~12076436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:47 PM~12076442
> *IM A LOOK RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12076463
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 08:47 PM~12076455
> *:ugh: *



I CALLED THAT # IT WAS A GAY HOT LINE IN AZ NO THANKS </span> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:49 PM~12076493
> *I CALLED THAT # IT WAS A GAY HOT LINE IN AZ NO THANKS [/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*GAY PORN*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 IM OUT FUCK THIS TOPIC


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 09:49 PM~12076493
> *I CALLED THAT # IT WAS A GAY HOT LINE IN AZ NO THANKS [/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


headquarters 4 no on 8 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12076411
> *:uh:  :biggrin:    UR STILL GAY  YES ON PROP 8
> *


Man! Come on i'm the only one in here NOT talkin about dicks, sucking cocks, ****, and gay marriages! and you say i'm gay? hahaha Not me! :nono:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12076561
> *Man! Come on i'm the only one in here NOT talkin about dicks, sucking cocks, ****, and gay marriages! and I'm gay? hahaha Not me! :nono:
> *


THAT MAKES U GUILTY


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:55 PM~12076590
> *THAT MAKES U GUILTY
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2008, 11:57 PM~12076621
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


FROM THE HOP PIT TO THE STREETS & TO THE SHOWS, DREAM TEAM ALL DAY
AND BIG UPS TO ALL THE MAJESTIC BROTHERS WORLD WIDE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 5 2008, 10:06 PM~12076756
> *FROM THE HOP PIT TO THE STREETS & TO THE SHOWS, DREAM TEAM ALL DAY
> AND BIG UPS TO ALL THE MAJESTIC BROTHERS WORLD WIDE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 5 2008, 10:06 PM~12076756
> *FROM THE HOP PIT TO THE STREETS & TO THE SHOWS, DREAM TEAM ALL DAY
> AND BIG UPS TO ALL THE MAJESTIC BROTHERS WORLD WIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2008, 10:09 PM~12076791
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 10:10 PM~12076812
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 09:55 PM~12076590
> *THAT MAKES U GUILTY
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: fuckin spike! :no:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I'M OUT TO MANY **** IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 5 2008, 10:06 PM~12076756
> *FROM THE HOP PIT TO THE STREETS & TO THE SHOWS, DREAM TEAM ALL DAY
> AND BIG UPS TO ALL THE MAJESTIC BROTHERS WORLD WIDE
> *


:worship:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 5 2008, 10:37 PM~12077203
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

DENA4LIFE IS THE BIGGEST BITCH IN HOPPING HISTORY......... BIGG BENNZ SEAD IT.................


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:27 PM~12076126
> *bitch bitch bitch must want 2 suck my dick beat my dick on your face *** boy[/size][/color] :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


UR A FUCCEN ****...................


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:51 PM~12075508
> *<span style='color:red'>GUILTY BY AFILIATION!!!!!!! IF TALKING A LITTLE SHIT MAKES ME BRAVE THEN YOUR SUPERMAN!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:51 PM~12075508
> *<span style='color:red'>IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ON YOUR MIND YOU KNOW THE NUMBER!!!!!!!
> 
> 124*665*2254*


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2008, 06:16 PM~12073782
> *BRING UR CAR !!!! TALKING SHIT WHIT A CAR THAT HAS LAMBO DOORS!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER TOO ME!!!
> *


listen here spike u talking about the wrong homie im not the homie in the malibu,so dont be putting other people in this tu sauves!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 07:51 PM~12074809
> *UR ANOTHER *** THAT GOT BALLS ON THE INTERNET..........................SEE ME ON THE STREET LIL BOY, ILL SHOW U AND HAPPY WHAT IM ABOUT FUCKEN DICK IN THE MOUTH, FAKE ASS LAMBO DOORS LIL FAGGGGG............................
> *


dame u stupid fuck, im not the homie with the malibu,so stop puting other people in the mix,always trying too pic on the lil people n scared of the big boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THATS CLEAR, IM NOT THE LAMBO DOORS FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2008, 02:56 PM~12072004
> *Whats up homie.It's only 78 but it's candy paint,leafing,interior,beat v8 that runs good and we are out here in the midwest. :biggrin:
> *


been there done that in 2005 now is 2008 going for2009


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 08:05 PM~12074950
> *LETS LET THE CAR'S DO THE REAL SHIT TALKING.......................
> *


COULD NOT AGREE WITH U MORE,


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 5 2008, 09:37 PM~12077203
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 6 2008, 09:32 AM~12079856
> *dame u stupid fuck, im not the homie with the malibu,so stop puting other people in the mix,always trying too pic on the lil people n scared of the big boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THATS CLEAR, IM NOT THE LAMBO DOORS FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SO UR THE CHEERLEADER WITH NO CAR RIGHT...................


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 6 2008, 05:37 PM~12079887
> *been there done that in 2005 now is 2008 going for2009
> *


In a clean car that looks like a real low rider?Post up a pic from 2005 or 6 or 7 or 8?????????????We got something way cleaner and higher coming for 09. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 6 2008, 12:49 AM~12078268
> *124*665*2254</span>
> *



blah blah blah you still runing your mouth shut the fuck up fat boy and pull your car up or shut up :0 </span>


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 AM~12080492
> *SO UR THE CHEERLEADER WITH NO CAR RIGHT...................
> *


hopeing i get it done before first so i can serve ur homies t top regal!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 7 2008, 09:43 AM~12090025
> *hopeing i get it done before first so i can serve ur homies t top regal!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ILL BUILD SOMETHING JEST 4 U.......................................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

blah blah blah you still runing your mouth shut the fuck up fat boy and pull your car up or shut up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

blah blah blah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:53 AM~12097152
> *ILL BUILD SOMETHING JEST 4 U.......................................
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: let u know when its ready,but im going street player not heavy hitter


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 8 2008, 12:27 PM~12099190
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: let u know  when its ready,but im going street player not heavy hitter
> *


WELL JAY-KID !!! I GOT SOMETHING 4 THAT!!! AND IT'S NOT ANTHRAX!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 8 2008, 12:44 PM~12099312
> *WELL JAY-KID !!! I GOT SOMETHING 4 THAT!!! AND IT'S NOT ANTHRAX!
> *


 :biggrin: dont build it to special im only locking up on 14,s but its going to do the job


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 8 2008, 03:19 PM~12100011
> *:biggrin: dont build it to special im only locking up on 14,s but its going to do the job
> *


DON'T TRIP !!!!! I GOT THIS U'LL BE THE FIRST!!!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 8 2008, 04:48 PM~12100332
> *DON'T TRIP !!!!! I GOT THIS U'LL BE THE FIRST!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 8 2008, 04:57 PM~12100369
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 8 2008, 06:00 PM~12100393
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Nov 8 2008, 05:12 PM~12100472
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 8 2008, 05:14 PM~12100489
> *:wave:
> *


what up spike :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2008, 04:50 PM~12071484
> *35 and not clean huh????????????I think you need classes.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 8 2008, 07:23 PM~12101299
> *what up spike :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 8 2008, 11:27 AM~12099190
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: let u know  when its ready,but im going street player not heavy hitter
> *


THEN BUILD SOMETHING THAT CAN HANG WITH THE HEAVY HITTERZ...................


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12100011
> *:biggrin: dont build it to special im only locking up on 14,s but its going to do the job
> *


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12109000
> *THEN BUILD SOMETHING THAT CAN HANG WITH THE HEAVY HITTERZ...................
> *


dont worry im gettin there homie i am just going to do street right now,till march then put rapped frame,gots to stack the chips,got baby coming next month. :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 9 2008, 11:39 PM~12110204
> *dont worry im gettin there homie i am just going to do street right now,till march then put rapped frame,gots to stack the chips,got baby coming next month. :biggrin:
> *


*THAT'S MY BABY.* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 9 2008, 11:39 PM~12110204
> *dont worry im gettin there homie i am just going to do street right now,till march then put rapped frame,gots to stack the chips,got baby coming next month. :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON UR SOME TO BE THE BEST THING IN UR LIFE


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

thanxs doggy.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 11 2008, 11:00 PM~12132106
> *thanxs doggy.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*JUST FUCKING WITH YOU DAWG.....CONGRATS!....HOPE 4 A FUTURE RIDER.*


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 11 2008, 11:46 PM~12132531
> *JUST FUCKING WITH YOU DAWG.....CONGRATS!....HOPE 4 A FUTURE RIDER.
> *


thanxs homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;so what u building spike???????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 18 2008, 06:11 PM~12195443
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO RED EYE lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 18 2008, 07:11 PM~12195443
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 18 2008, 09:29 PM~12196902
> *Q-VO RED EYE lol...... :biggrin:
> *



Q-VO J WHATS UP :biggrin: :420:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2008, 02:25 PM~12202589
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: and it's working


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 19 2008, 09:53 PM~12206988
> *uffin:  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 19 2008, 08:28 PM~12205315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post vids or pics of your shit workin not other pplz shit! haha big al said it haha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 19 2008, 11:19 PM~12207294
> *ttt :biggrin: and it's working
> *


your camera :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DON'T TELL ME U WANT SOME;;IS THAT WHAT I HEARING BACK BUMBER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 21 2008, 10:22 AM~12220179
> *DON'T TELL ME U WANT SOME;;IS THAT WHAT I HEARING BACK BUMBER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do i got to embarrass you :biggrin: no i think your hearing aid is fucked up being next to the batteryz wile there charging :cheesy:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Tucson High is located at Euclid and 2nd St. (across from the UofA). Those coming from Phx or Califas, should use exit 254 and continue south on the frontage rd to St Mary's Rd. Take a left on St Mary's and go east about 4 miles. School will be on the right. Entrance will be at the east side if the school. 

*Tomorrow!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop! 

Entry fee- 1 frozen turkey per car, 3 canned goods for lolo bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey hommie;;u gona need to charge all those batterys;;;;cause big AL;;AIN'T NO JOKE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;U WANA SERVE ME COME TO KOOL AIDS ITS READY;;;24/7 ;;;GET DA NEW LOWRIDER MAG AND TURN 2 PAGE 99''''GOT IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BACK BUMBER


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 22 2008, 02:33 PM~12230321
> *hey hommie;;u gona need to charge all those batterys;;;;cause big AL;;AIN'T NO JOKE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;U WANA SERVE ME COME TO KOOL AIDS ITS READY;;;24/7    ;;;GET DA NEW LOWRIDER MAG AND TURN 2 PAGE 99''''GOT IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BACK  BUMBER
> *


"golf clap" :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: haha


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 22 2008, 01:33 PM~12230321
> *hey hommie;;u gona need to charge all those batterys;;;;cause big AL;;AIN'T NO JOKE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;U WANA SERVE ME COME TO KOOL AIDS ITS READY;;;24/7     ;;;GET DA NEW LOWRIDER MAG AND TURN 2 PAGE 99''''GOT IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BACK  BUMBER
> *


YOU BRAGING ABOUT THAT!!!!!! LOOK AT NOVEMBER 2006 BACKBUMPER!!!!!!!!! DID THAT 2 YEARS AGO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHY AT KOOLAIDS YOU HAVN'T PAID HIM HE WONT LET YOU BARROW YOUR OWN CAR TO GO HOP THAT'S A SHAME NOW WE ALL KNOW WHO WERES THE PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 23 2008, 04:42 PM~12237236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 23 2008, 06:42 PM~12237236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what you call moves.I wonder if he go some frys with that shake?wahaha


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;if u want some get some;;got it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 23 2008, 04:42 PM~12237236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that el chromo (junior)


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

its on 1-1-09


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 22 2008, 10:51 AM~12498030
> *its on 1-1-09
> *


fuck yea hope they post all the videos in here its always fun to see spike and darell going at it with each other :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

dream team gonna serve that ass


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 26 2008, 11:11 AM~12530233
> *dream team gonna serve that ass
> *


YEP!!!!!!


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Dec 26 2008, 10:28 AM~12530315
> *YEP!!!!!!
> *


i dont think sooooo


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Dec 26 2008, 10:28 AM~12530315
> *YEP!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :nono: when ever where ever


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Dec 26 2008, 10:28 AM~12530315
> *YEP!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: [SIZE=14 TEAM ALLSTARS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

some of these car (forst page_) our just to damn clean to eb hoppin...IMO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ==ECK CC==- obo_@Dec 27 2008, 12:55 AM~12535394
> *some of these car (forst page_) our just to damn clean to eb hoppin...IMO
> *


you kno how we do it


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALL GRILS GOT DREAMS ABOUT THE DREAM TEAM !* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 28 2008, 09:22 AM~12543089
> *ALL GRILS GOT DREAMS  ABOUT THE DREAM TEAM ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 22 2008, 11:50 PM~12233821
> *YOU BRAGING ABOUT THAT!!!!!! LOOK AT NOVEMBER 2006 BACKBUMPER!!!!!!!!! DID THAT 2 YEARS AGO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHY AT KOOLAIDS YOU HAVN'T PAID HIM HE WONT LET YOU BARROW YOUR OWN CAR TO GO HOP THAT'S A SHAME NOW WE ALL KNOW WHO WERES THE PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA PAY KOOL AID SO U CAN BRING YOUR CAR HOME!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*WE WILL SEE ON DA FIRST;;WHO'S JUST CHIPPING OR WHO'S DOINT THE THANG;;;;BACK;;;BUMBER*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THE HOTTES OF ALL DIDNT WANT TO PULL UP TO THE TEAM ALLSTARS AFTER DARRELL BROKE THEM OFF AT HOME DEPOT WE WERE ON BROADWAY AND DREAM TEAM DIDNT WANT TO PULL TO PAISAS STREET DOUBLE CANDY PAINT LUXURY SPORT AND SHOULD I SAY HES DRIVING IT NOT LIKE THE SINGLE PUMP ON THE FLAT BED


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2009, 09:27 AM~12610068
> *THE HOTTES OF ALL DIDNT WANT TO PULL UP TO THE TEAM ALLSTARS AFTER DARRELL BROKE THEM OFF AT HOME DEPOT WE WERE ON BROADWAY AND DREAM TEAM DIDNT WANT TO PULL TO PAISAS STREET DOUBLE CANDY PAINT LUXURY SPORT AND SHOULD I SAY HES DRIVING IT NOT LIKE THE SINGLE PUMP ON THE FLAT BED
> *


put the pipe down..i was there what the hell you talking about?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 04:59 PM~12610234
> *put the pipe down..i was there what the hell you talking about?
> *


No shit and why didn't they bring any cars to the picnic?????????Dreamtean
won agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 5 2009, 10:25 AM~12610394
> *No shit and why didn't they bring any cars to the picnic?????????Dreamtean
> won agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




DREAM TEAM IS LOOKING REAL GOOD .


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Im working now Ill be down their this weekend.
:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 5 2009, 09:25 AM~12610394
> *No shit and why didn't they bring any cars to the picnic?????????Dreamtean
> won agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ITS CALLED BOYCOT BECAUSE WE NEW THEY WERE GOING 2 HATE THATS WHY WE ALL CAME OUT THIS SUNDAY AND SHUT THE SCREAMTEAM DOWN WITH 5 CARS THATS HOW THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DO IT  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 5 2009, 09:52 AM~12610580



YEAH RIGHT YOU NO YOU NOT GOING 2 BRING THAT CHIPPER DOWN 2 LA SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT JUST LIKE THE SCREAMTEAM  :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

SPIKE BRING YOUR CAR BACK FROM TODDS SHOP SO WE CAN BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF 2 AND NO WE DO NOT CARE IF YOU DOUBLE PUMPED YOUR CAR WE READY FUCK YOU :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

again put the pipe down ..you couln'dt even even get the car off the trailer...whyyou lie? :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

so you saw team allstars out there


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 5 2009, 11:20 AM~12611375
> *YEAH RIGHT YOU NO YOU NOT GOING 2 BRING THAT CHIPPER DOWN 2 LA SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT JUST LIKE THE SCREAMTEAM [/size][/color] :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


what time you want to do this


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 12:34 PM~12611502
> *again put the pipe down ..you couln'dt even even get the car off the trailer...whyyou lie? :uh:
> *


That was a dope 5 day vacation 4sho! Im movin back home lol.
Thnks again for everything you did for the show to go the way it did big Wall :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

What 5 cars?all we saw was 2 cars getting stuck.And it takes 5 cars for 1 dream team car?wow yall got problems!and you can see we didn't need you @ the show,we had enough hoppers.you didn't show up cause we said paint and interior'. lol


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 5 2009, 01:42 PM~12612132
> *What 5 cars?all we saw was 2 cars getting stuck.And it takes 5 cars for 1 dream team car?wow yall got problems!and you can see we didn't need you @ the show,we had enough hoppers.you didn't show up cause we said paint and interior'.  lol
> *


 :0 haha, was a fun time though! Quit puffin Nene :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- Im out here on coloRadO-- feelin like im in the middle of Kansas no nowin whats really goin down out there in Cali..

Ive been followin this topic all anxious to see what was gonna happen at The Big Ms picnic but I aint seein nothin. :angry: 

I was hopin to see some good hoppin pics and videos--- but aint none. I now there is some in other topics- but with all this shit talkin-- somebody should be postin some shit up to shut some fools up.

Now Im readin this- and it sounds like the ALL STARS didnt show up at the picnic-- why is that? 

Nene made the joke about the paint and interior- if thats the case AT ALL_ then damn-- thats some funny ass shit for reals.

Now that this is after the picnic-- there is alot less shit talkin goin on-- so does that mean that the Dream Team shut it down like usual????????????

I jus wanna know the real deal- aint no need for bullshittin- if you got served- you got served- if you didnt show up- then that means you was scared of gettin served

*SO WHATS THE DEAL????????????????????????????????*


and one las thing- if you gonna reply to this- and talk some shit bout someboyd else- then post a *pic* and the *nic*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 02:40 PM~12612623
> *DAMN-- Im out here on coloRadO-- feelin like im in the middle of Kansas no nowin whats really goin down out there in Cali..
> 
> Ive been followin this topic all anxious to see what was gonna happen at The Big Ms picnic but I aint seein nothin. :angry:
> ...


Theres a few pics floating around in rooms. Gotta check the Las Angeles Riders and Las Vegas Riders rooms. No vids up yet that i've seen, but theres alot of pics goin around. I'll try and do what i can today of posting pics and vids of hops and street riding from ALL 5 days I was out there. And YES, ALL 5 days L.A. was swangin hard! :0 :biggrin: 
"MAN I LOVE WHERE I COME FROM!" -Goldie Loc


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 5 2009, 02:46 PM~12612680
> *Theres a few pics floating around in rooms. Gotta check the Las Angeles Riders and Las Vegas Riders rooms. No vids up yet that i've seen, but theres alot of pics goin around.  I'll try and do what i can today of posting pics and vids of hops and street riding from ALL 5 days I was out there. And YES, ALL 5 days L.A. was swangin hard!  :0  :biggrin:
> "MAN I LOVE WHERE I COME FROM!" -Goldie Loc
> *


Ya- Ive seen a few pics- but Im sayin to post em in here since there was all this shit talkin goin on- and NOT ANY PICS-- thats wildness to em..

I wish I could have been out in LA for those 5 days-- I bet you got a grip of pics huh- SO POST EM UP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 02:55 PM~12612754
> *Ya- Ive seen a few pics- but Im sayin to post em in here since there was all this shit talkin goin on- and NOT ANY PICS-- thats wildness to em..
> 
> I wish I could have been out in LA for those 5 days-- I bet you got a grip of pics huh- SO POST  EM UP ***** :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! & I will soon my BROTHEEEEEER! :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 5 2009, 03:02 PM~12612819
> *Yes sir! & I will soon my BROTHEEEEEER! :0
> *


sounds good- Im dyin to see me. Do you got some of jus straight street ridin? how abut some gas hoppin-- and of course we wanna see some on the bumper--- 

Oh yea-- dont forget about the chippers- they are people to I hear :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 03:07 PM~12612867
> *sounds good- Im dyin to see me. Do you got some of jus straight street ridin? how abut some gas hoppin-- and of course we wanna see some on the bumper---
> 
> Oh yea-- dont forget about the chippers- they are people to I hear :biggrin:
> *


Man i got everything, and what you forgot lol. Bumper, interviews, crap talkin, chippin, scrape'n, gas hoppin, 3 wheelin, street ridin, cops harassing and arresting the innocent, trunks catching fire, etccccccccc :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

there was more paint and clear on one fender of the the "M" car then both them broke mufflers sounding, no front bumper, ant never seen a sham-mie buckets :biggrin:.....and they[the one that got off the trailer] got beat wait till big fish put out the vid....ah ...wally dogg said that! :cheesy:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 03:20 PM~12612994
> *there was more paint and clear on one fender  of the the "M" car then both them broke mufflers sounding, no front bumper, ant never seen a sham-mie buckets :biggrin:.....and they[the one that got off the trailer] got beat  wait till big fish put out the vid....ah ...wally dogg said that! :cheesy:
> *


BAWAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 5 2009, 03:13 PM~12612918
> *Man i got everything, and what you forgot lol. Bumper, interviews, crap talkin, chippin, scrape'n, gas hoppin, 3 wheelin, street ridin, cops harassing and arresting the innocent, trunks catching fire, etccccccccc  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin about MOST that stuff-- but was jus hopin for some suprises-NOW YOU RUINED IT :angry: - HURRY UP WITH THE PICS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 03:20 PM~12612994
> *there was more paint and clear on one fender  of the the "M" car then both them broke mufflers sounding, no front bumper, ant never seen a sham-mie buckets :biggrin:.....and they[the one that got off the trailer] got beat  wait till big fish put out the vid....ah ...wally dogg said that! :cheesy:
> *


SO WALLY DOGG-- out of all the shit talkin that was goin on in here before the pic nic between peeps- how much of it really got handled at the picnic?

I dont wanna go bac and list quotes and name-- that will take to long--- so how bout you break it down for us- I know you gotta have some good stories


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 03:33 PM~12613099
> *SO WALLY DOGG--  out of all the shit talkin that was goin on in here before the pic nic between peeps- how much of it really got handled at the picnic?
> 
> I dont wanna go bac and list quotes and name-- that will take to long--- so how bout you break it down for us- I know you gotta have some good stories
> *


the game is to be sold not told :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12614777
> *the game is to be sold not told :biggrin:
> *


SO SELL ME WITH SOME PICS THEN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT FIVE CARS MY CAR RICKS CAR JESSIE LS MY BOYS WHITE REGAL AND THE RED LS SO STOP PLAYING LIKE YOU DID NOT SEE THE CARS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 5 2009, 12:04 PM~12611790
> *what time you want to do this
> *



YOU TELL ME WE HAVE THAT CANDY LS 4 YOUR CAR WE DONT NEAD NOTHING LOCKED UP 4 YOU :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 03:31 PM~12613085
> *I was thinkin about  MOST that stuff-- but was jus hopin for some suprises-NOW YOU RUINED IT :angry: - HURRY UP WITH THE PICS ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


  JUST A FEW OF THE 1ST. The hops that went on at the picnic, not the street hops yet. Gotta touch em up! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2009, 03:20 PM~12612994
> *there was more paint and clear on one fender  of the the "M" car then both them broke mufflers sounding, no front bumper, ant never seen a sham-mie buckets :biggrin:.....and they[the one that got off the trailer] got beat  wait till big fish put out the vid....ah ...wally dogg said that! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: well said wally dog.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZc0AYO2uv0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 5 2009, 12:23 PM~12611408
> *SPIKE BRING YOUR CAR BACK FROM TODDS SHOP SO WE CAN BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF 2  AND NO WE DO NOT CARE IF YOU DOUBLE PUMPED YOUR CAR WE READY FUCK YOU  :0
> *


A!!! DICK HEAD U CAN'T BEAT MY SHIT !!!EVEN IF U PUT ALL THE PUMPS FROM ALL THOSE PICES OF SHIT U GOT ASS HOLE !!THAT LS IS A PIECE SHIT 2 ''45'' INCHS AND WE GAVE U SOME !!!! CANDY MY ASS THAT SHIT IS KOOLAID PAINT !!! AND THAT LIL SHIT 79 REGAL U SAY IS SHIT DID 80 !!SO IF U NEED US TO PUT IT ON U AGIAN LET US KNOW!!!!!!  ALL UR SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!! KAKA!!  O YA I DONT NEED 2 DOUBLE UP MY CAR TO BEAT U !! OR THE ALL GRILS I TOLD U IF U WANT TO BE A STAR GO TO AMERICAN IDOL


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 PM~12618181
> *A!!! DICK HEAD U CAN'T BEAT MY SHIT !!!EVEN IF U PUT ALL THE PUMPS FROM ALL THOSE PICES OF SHIT U GOT ASS HOLE !!THAT LS IS A PIECE  SHIT 2 ''45'' INCHS AND WE GAVE U SOME !!!!  CANDY MY ASS THAT SHIT IS KOOLAID PAINT !!! AND THAT LIL SHIT 79 REGAL U SAY IS SHIT DID 80 !!SO IF U NEED US TO PUT IT ON U AGIAN LET US KNOW!!!!!!   ALL UR SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!! KAKA!!  O YA I DONT NEED 2 DOUBLE UP MY CAR TO BEAT U !! OR THE ALL GRILS I TOLD U IF U WANT TO BE  A STAR GO TO AMERICAN  IDOL
> *


its working spike its working :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHAT IT DO;;?? BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;SO FOR ALL THOSE WHO SAY I GET STUCK;;PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 PM~12618181
> *A!!! DICK HEAD U CAN'T BEAT MY SHIT !!!EVEN IF U PUT ALL THE PUMPS FROM ALL THOSE PICES OF SHIT U GOT ASS HOLE !!THAT LS IS A PIECE  SHIT 2 ''45'' INCHS AND WE GAVE U SOME !!!!  CANDY MY ASS THAT SHIT IS KOOLAID PAINT !!! AND THAT LIL SHIT 79 REGAL U SAY IS SHIT DID 80 !!SO IF U NEED US TO PUT IT ON U AGIAN LET US KNOW!!!!!!   ALL UR SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!! KAKA!!  O YA I DONT NEED 2 DOUBLE UP MY CAR TO BEAT U !! OR THE ALL GRILS I TOLD U IF U WANT TO BE  A STAR GO TO AMERICAN  IDOL
> *



LETS DO IT STOP TALKING AND GO GET YOUR CAR FROM AZ AND WE CAN DO IT THIS SUNDAY FAT BOY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 6 2009, 12:04 AM~12619575
> *its working spike its working :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT DID YOU MEAN YOU NEAD IT 2 WORK :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

then maybe we have to waste our time going to az to shut it down again


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2009, 09:39 AM~12621405
> *YEAH RIGHT DID YOU MEAN YOU NEAD IT 2 WORK  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2009, 10:50 AM~12621128
> *SO  WHAT IT DO;;??  BIG  AL  SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;SO FOR ALL THOSE  WHO SAY I GET STUCK;;PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


That's right, Big Al said it!no magnet here!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 6 2009, 08:27 PM~12625692
> *That's right, Big Al said it!no magnet here!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




































































THIS FOR YOU DARL"CHIPPING D" , MAKE YOUR SHIT CLEAN!!!! IT'S ALL GOOD FOR SUNDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 6 2009, 06:22 PM~12626253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



B STOP WITH THE OLD PIC I NO YOU LOVED THE CAR BUT NOW ITS JUNK AND YOU DONT HAVE A CAR NO MORE SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT THAT CAR WILL NOT BE OUT ON SUNDAY AND YOU NO IT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THIS NO MORE NICE TRY :0 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

D WHATS UP.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2009, 08:19 PM~12627764
> *D WHATS UP.
> 
> 
> ...



whats going on looking good :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 5 2009, 10:25 AM~12610394
> *No shit and why didn't they bring any cars to the picnic?????????Dreamtean
> won agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NEITHER DID YOU FUCKING CHIPPIN ASS MIGET!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 03:33 PM~12613099
> *SO WALLY DOGG--  out of all the shit talkin that was goin on in here before the pic nic between peeps- how much of it really got handled at the picnic?
> 
> I dont wanna go bac and list quotes and name-- that will take to long--- so how bout you break it down for us- I know you gotta have some good stories
> *


A HOMIE DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER OR BETTER YET A CAR???????CUZ ALL YOU DO IS POST.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 7 2009, 01:16 AM~12629922
> *A HOMIE DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER OR BETTER YET A CAR???????CUZ ALL YOU DO IS POST.
> *


Better stop wasting time on the computer, and go work on your cars....You got a picnic to attend soon??????? Chipper :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 7 2009, 12:16 AM~12629922
> *A HOMIE DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER OR BETTER YET A CAR???????CUZ ALL YOU DO IS POST.
> *



Well I aint gonna sit here and lie like a alot of fools on here and try and say I have a 80inch hopper- chec bac with me next week  
As far as havin a car-- keep hatin-- and Ill keep laughin :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12626253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you feel like crying those are your memories of the only car ive ever seen you with


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHERE IS THE MAGNETT??? NO WEIGHT NO INCHES;;;;;;GOT IT;;;;;;;;;;BIG BOI, WHERE WERE U AT???;;;CALLING OUT BIG BOI;;COME ON DOWN 2 KOOL AIDS;; WHEN UR READY AND GET SERVED


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ANY OF U MAD HOPPERS NEED A GAS TANK FULL OF LEAD LET ME KNOW THE PRICE IS RIGHT;;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 11:56 PM~12630118
> *Better stop wasting time on the computer, and go work on your cars....You got a picnic to attend soon??????? Chipper :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 5 2009, 07:18 PM~12611357
> *ITS CALLED BOYCOT BECAUSE WE NEW THEY WERE GOING 2 HATE THATS WHY WE ALL CAME OUT THIS SUNDAY AND SHUT THE SCREAMTEAM DOWN WITH 5 CARS THATS HOW THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DO IT [/size][/color] :0
> *


Boycott ?Now thats hating on the real,but if thats the excuse you want to use it's all good,we all know the truth your cars just wasn't working. :0 Dreamteam wins agian.i beat you hate hearing that shit allready. :biggrin: I hear you selling your regal to a guy out here let me know who it is so i can serve that ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2009, 03:27 AM~12627054
> *B STOP WITH THE OLD PIC I NO YOU LOVED THE CAR BUT NOW ITS JUNK AND YOU DONT HAVE A CAR NO MORE SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT THAT CAR WILL NOT BE OUT ON SUNDAY AND YOU NO IT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THIS NO MORE NICE TRY  :0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


No but like all our rides they still out hoppin after many years,we don't build throw away cars.DREAM TEAM


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2009, 09:39 AM~12631719
> *No but like all our rides they still out hoppin after many years,we don't build throw away cars.DREAM TEAM
> *


good one,...on the real, that hating homie should get a job wit the l.a. times..he be reporting like a ci short on his daily rock hit...b tho's r good pic"s of the four....tell that hating homie to bring out his best...ooops, he ant got none... they dont paint their buckets..or fix the mufflers...or crhome..or interieriors..or new tires.....etc...ya'll got the picture  :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> B STOP WITH THE OLD PIC I NO YOU LOVED THE CAR BUT NOW ITS JUNK AND YOU DONT HAVE A CAR NO MORE SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT THAT CAR WILL NOT BE OUT ON SUNDAY AND YOU NO IT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THIS NO MORE NICE TRY  :0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> [/quote you calling a car junk :roflmao: :roflmao:..telling somebody they don't have a car... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...you funny...all you need is a red nose and a little hat.. :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

is there something going on in az frank this sunday


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 7 2009, 10:53 AM~12631301
> *do you feel like crying those are your memories of the only car ive ever seen you with
> *


first of i was'nt talking to u! u better stay out my way lil bitch! u don't no me and chip n dee no what talk about for sunday homeboy u brak up the :angry: :angry: :angry: wrong tree!!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 5 2009, 08:09 PM~12617064
> *FUCK U CHIPPIN D......... U SPEND MORE TIME ON GETTING UR CAR OFF THE TRAYLER THEN HOPPING.............. AND U GOT STUCK, ON THE TRAYLER, UR DOING BAD........................''DREAM TEAM'' TAKES THE WINN LIKE ALWAYS..........................*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

IM READY FOR SUNDAY,JUST WENT TO PICK YOUR PART AND GOT ME A CUTTY AND PUT SOME RIMS AND WEIGHT.SEE YALL SUNDAY.DON'T CRY WHEN YALL SEE ME WITH A PLAQUE.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 10:49 AM~12632678
> *IM READY FOR SUNDAY,JUST WENT TO PICK YOUR PART AND GOT ME A CUTTY AND PUT SOME RIMS AND WEIGHT.SEE YALL SUNDAY.DON'T CRY WHEN YALL SEE ME WITH A PLAQUE.
> *


NAH FAT BOY JUST COME GET THIS ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 7 2009, 07:53 AM~12631301
> *do you feel like crying those are your memories of the only car ive ever seen you with
> *


*TO THE SHOW'S...........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 7 2009, 12:11 PM~12632904
> *TO THE SHOW'S...........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT FROM STREETS TO SHOWS,NOT FROM THE ALLEY TO THE JUNK YARD TO THE STREET LOL.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 12:48 PM~12633319
> *THAT'S RIGHT FROM STREETS TO SHOWS,NOT FROM THE ALLEY TO THE JUNK YARD TO THE STREET LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2009, 09:52 AM~12621138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST WONDERING U TALK ALOT... BUT WHY YOU NEVER HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH???

DO YOU EVEN KNOW HOW??? *   



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 12:48 PM~12633319
> *THAT'S RIGHT FROM STREETS TO SHOWS,NOT FROM THE ALLEY TO THE JUNK YARD TO THE STREET LOL.
> *


I'VE SEEN YOU PUT IN WORK ON THE STREETS & SHOWS


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:49 AM~12632678
> *IM READY FOR SUNDAY,JUST WENT TO PICK YOUR PART AND GOT ME A CUTTY AND PUT SOME RIMS AND WEIGHT.SEE YALL SUNDAY.DON'T CRY WHEN YALL SEE ME WITH A PLAQUE.
> *


LOL :rofl:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Sunday WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:54 PM~12633986
> *I'VE SEEN YOU PUT IN WORK ON THE STREETS & SHOWS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE?IN DETRIOT OR CHICAGO OR TEXAS OR AZ OR PORTLAND OR IN CALI?YOU KNOW WE BE ON THE ROAD JUST FOR THE COMUNITY.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 7 2009, 01:11 PM~12632904
> *TO THE SHOW'S...........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Team Dream Team @ 07 Houston LRM Show


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

I LIKE THE OLD PIC BUT SUNDAY ITS GOING 2 BE GOOD SO ALL OF YOU GUYS SHOW UP SO WE CAN SHOW YOU CLOWNS WHATS UP YOU GUYS FUCKED UP :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 7 2009, 01:11 PM~12634185
> *Sunday WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2009, 08:36 AM~12631705
> *Boycott ?Now thats hating on the real,but if thats the excuse you want to use it's all good,we all know the truth your cars just wasn't working. :0 Dreamteam wins agian.i beat you hate hearing that shit allready. :biggrin: I hear you selling your regal to a guy out here let me know who it is so i can serve that ass. :biggrin:
> *



MAN YOUR CAR IS JUNK 2 SO SHUT YOUR ASS UP YOUR NOT IN LA AND YOU NEAVER WILL BRING A CAR 2 LA SO KICK ROCKS AND NO IM NOT GOING 2 TELL YOU WHO IS BUYING MY CAR SO YOU CAN HATE THANKS BUT NO THANKS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 10:49 AM~12632678
> *IM READY FOR SUNDAY,JUST WENT TO PICK YOUR PART AND GOT ME A CUTTY AND PUT SOME RIMS AND WEIGHT.SEE YALL SUNDAY.DON'T CRY WHEN YALL SEE ME WITH A PLAQUE.
> *



GOOD BECAUSE WE GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OF 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Jan 7 2009, 10:47 AM~12632654
> *<span style='color:blue'>*



FAKE NAME BITCH IM NOT GOING 2 POST SHIT BACK 2 YOU BECAUSE YOU A BITCH :0 AND IF YOU GET MAD I WILL BE OUT THIS SUNDAY READY 4 WHAT EVER SO STOP TALKING SHIT ON LAY IT LOW AND GET AT ME SUNDAY IF YOUR A REAL MAN OR BITCH :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2009, 08:39 AM~12631719
> *No but like all our rides they still out hoppin after many years,we don't build throw away cars.DREAM TEAM
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH STAY SWINGING YOUR SUBURBAN OR PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2009, 06:26 PM~12636203
> *FAKE NAME BITCH IM NOT GOING 2 POST SHIT BACK 2 YOU BECAUSE YOU A BITCH  :0 AND IF YOU GET MAD I WILL BE OUT THIS SUNDAY READY 4 WHAT  EVER SO STOP TALKING SHIT ON LAY IT LOW AND GET AT ME SUNDAY IF YOUR A REAL MAN OR BITCH :angry: [/size]
> *


YEAH FAKE NAME,YOU BETTER BE OUT THERE SUNDAY.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 7 2009, 09:03 AM~12631382
> *ANY OF U MAD  HOPPERS NEED  A GAS TANK FULL OF LEAD LET ME KNOW THE PRICE IS RIGHT;;;;
> *


*BIG AL,
STOP GIVING OUT YOUR CHEAT CODES.....AND YOU NEED TO GHANGE THAT STICKER IN THE BACK OF THE EL CO TO...."I GOT SERVED BY THE DREAM TEAM"
THE KID SAID IT.... AND EVERYBODY @ THE MAJESTICS PICNIC SAW IT.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 7 2009, 10:36 PM~12638078
> *BIG AL,
> STOP GIVING OUT YOUR CHEAT CODES.....AND YOU NEED TO GHANGE THAT STICKER IN THE BACK OF THE EL CO TO...."I GOT SERVED BY THE DREAM TEAM"
> THE KID SAID IT.... AND EVERYBODY @ THE MAJESTICS PICNIC SAW IT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

have anybody seen spike? :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12638791
> *have anybody seen spike? :biggrin:
> *


LAST TIME I SEEN HIM WAS @ a chineese buffet.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:50 PM~12638944
> *LAST TIME I SEEN HIM WAS @  a chineese buffet.
> *


[oh yeah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 7 2009, 10:18 AM~12631535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homies :wave: 


DreaM TeaM

B,you gettin all gangster on these fools....Chill homie.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2009, 12:52 AM~12639663
> *Sup homies :wave:
> DreaM TeaM
> 
> ...


 it's all good. no love lost! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12639663
> *Sup homies :wave:
> DreaM TeaM
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 07:48 PM~12633319
> *THAT'S RIGHT FROM STREETS TO SHOWS,NOT FROM THE ALLEY TO THE JUNK YARD TO THE STREET LOL.
> *


Don't you mean from the junkyard to the alley to trailer then to the streets? :0 
:0 

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 8 2009, 12:31 AM~12636250
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH STAY SWINGING YOUR SUBURBAN OR PULL UP OR SHUT UP  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


I was waiting at black sunday where were you????????Oh yeah if you do come out here this year it better be clean.Thats how we get down. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well kid;;;;;;4le5[kid]] pull up or shut up;;i might have got served new years day but i bet i serve u up;;any time;;just brabng what u swang to koo aids;;any time;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;PULL UP HOME BOY BE A MAN;;;;U TALK JUNK BUT WHERE IS UR HOPPER???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AT LEAST I SHOWED UP;;;WHERE WAS UR HOPPER???RIGHT ITS BROKE;;;;;HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2009, 12:11 PM~12643361
> *AT  LEAST I SHOWED UP;;;WHERE WAS UR HOPPER???RIGHT ITS BROKE;;;;;HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


*ALL THAT TALK ABOUT LEMONADE HYDRAULICS GONNA TAKE IT ALL......YOU FUCKERS DIDN'T DO SHIT BUT CRY IN THE PIT.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 7 2009, 12:11 PM~12632904
> *TO THE SHOW'S...........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT'S GOING ON?....* :wave: :wave: :wave: *NICE TO SEE KILLER AND BABY KILLER AGAIN...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHAT U GOT DUDE;;;;;;;????PULL IT UP OR KEEP UR BIG MOUTHJ CLOSED


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AND NONE OF THOSE ARE YOUR;;I DIDN'T SAY OTHER FOLKS CARS BUT URS DUDE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY DUDE U NEED TO WATCH WHAT U SAY TO PEOPLE;;;IT COULD BE HARMFUL TO UR HEALTH;;;;;;;;;;;;; KID ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2009, 04:41 PM~12645326
> *SO WHAT U GOT DUDE;;;;;;;????PULL IT  UP  OR  KEEP UR BIG MOUTHJ CLOSED
> *


*AL, AL, AL,
YOUR MOUTH RUN MORE THAN WHAT YOUR EL CO DO......JUST REMEMBER...WHO EVER BUILT THAT CAR ONLY GAVE YOU 2 YARDS.....THE OTHER 7 IS FOR HIS CAR....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2009, 04:45 PM~12645361
> *HEY DUDE  U NEED TO WATCH WHAT U SAY TO PEOPLE;;;IT COULD BE HARMFUL TO UR HEALTH;;;;;;;;;;;;;  KID    ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


*ALL THAT LEAD IS BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO FREAKEN WHAT;;AND I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM;;OK;;WHAT URS DO???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO UR SAYING U NEED SOME WEIGHT;;GOT SOME FOR YOU REAL CHEAP;;U WILL BE ABLE TO GET STUCK AT 40 INCHES


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MONDAY AT 5 PM WILL BE SWANGING IT AT KOOL AIDS COME GET SERVED IF U HAVE THE NERVE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12645445
> *SO FREAKEN WHAT;;AND I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM;;OK;;WHAT URS DO???
> *


*YOU NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL OLD MAN.....YOUR GONNA HAVE A HEART ATTACK.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *I'M GONNA LEAVE ALONE...WOULDN'T WANNA BE RESPONSIBLE IF ANYTHING HAPPEN TO YOU....YOU MIGHT BLAME IT ON ME WHEN ALL ALONG IT'S ALL THAT LEAD....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:      
JUST REMEMBER ;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12645445
> *SO FREAKEN WHAT;;AND I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM;;OK;;WHAT URS DO???
> *


take your hat off for another man (what uh weee neee) ill serv. u in SA not la



:twak:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

i could c u but u cant c me hahahaha


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 7 2009, 01:11 PM~12632904
> *TO THE SHOW'S...........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


man bro nice pics of past rides!! i think i seen most of those in lowrider magazine as well??? got to give it to the dream team nice cars and not just local ones !!! keep up to good work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Jan 9 2009, 05:21 PM~12654684
> *man bro nice pics of past rides!! i think i seen most of those in lowrider magazine as well??? got to give it to the dream team nice cars and not just local ones !!! keep up to good work!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 10 2009, 12:19 PM~12662593
> *SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST SAY IT FU*K IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 10 2009, 06:01 PM~12665079
> *JUST SAY IT FU*K IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup man


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2009, 10:38 AM~12642541
> *I was waiting at black sunday where were you????????Oh yeah if you do come out here this year it better be clean.Thats how we get down. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Jan 9 2009, 10:21 PM~12654684
> *man bro nice pics of past rides!! i think i seen most of those in lowrider magazine as well??? got to give it to the dream team nice cars and not just local ones !!! keep up to good work!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: DREAMTEAM RUNNIN thangs.coast to coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

WUTS GOING ON IN THIS MUTHAFUKS HERE?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2009, 01:48 PM~12633319
> *THAT'S RIGHT FROM STREETS TO SHOWS,NOT FROM THE ALLEY TO THE JUNK YARD TO THE STREET LOL.
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

what up aguie


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 11 2009, 08:44 AM~12668644
> *what up aguie
> *



WUT UP HOMIE..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 01:13 AM~12676462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR WORKS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12676462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro pesado!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:13 AM~12676462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car scared the SHIT out of me when the tire popped.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 11 2009, 11:21 PM~12677116
> *That car scared the SHIT out of me when the tire popped.
> *


lol yea i thought someone got shot


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:27 AM~12677156
> *lol yea i thought someone got shot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12676462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics glad you came out


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 11 2009, 10:31 PM~12676645
> *puro pesado!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhh!!!! nomas pokito


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2009, 11:52 PM~12677274
> *nice pics glad you came out
> *


no problem homie...ill post a few more tomorrow


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

WELL MADE IT BACK HOME 3 1/2 HR.DRIVE BACK TO PORTERVILLE (559)


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 01:27 AM~12677156
> *lol yea i thought someone got shot
> *


I think that was part of the plan,to scare us with the blast so we can loose.lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 AM~12677561
> *WELL MADE IT BACK HOME 3 1/2 HR.DRIVE BACK TO PORTERVILLE (559)
> *



WHAT CAN I SAY ROB PUT IT DOWN 4 THE DREAM TEAM BUT WE BROKE HIS ASS OFF IT WAS A GOOD 1 THATS WHAT WE LIKE A GOOD HOPP :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2009, 09:29 PM~12666831
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: DREAMTEAM RUNNIN thangs.coast to coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOUR NEXT CHEARLEADER WITH THAT 1973 TOWN CAR THAT YOU THINK IS THE SHIT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 11 2009, 11:37 PM~12677213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DREAMTEAM CAR


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12676462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: POST UP THE REST OF THE CARS WE TOOK OUT LAST NIGHT AND THE VIDEOS MIKE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 AM~12679250
> *WHAT CAN I SAY ROB PUT IT DOWN 4 THE DREAM TEAM BUT WE BROKE HIS ASS OFF IT WAS A GOOD 1 THATS WHAT WE LIKE A GOOD HOPP  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *


Ill be back with alot more inches  and you know this :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:53 AM~12679271
> *YOUR NEXT CHEARLEADER WITH THAT 1973 TOWN CAR THAT YOU THINK IS THE SHIT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


it is the shit!!! a big ass pile of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jan 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12676462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS COO ROLLIN OUT THERE MY POPS HADN'T TOOK HIS RIDE OUT FOR A MIN. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 12 2009, 10:03 AM~12679379
> *Ill be back with alot more inches   and you know this :biggrin:
> *



DONT DO IT YOUR CAR WORKS GOOD DONT DO IT LEAVE IT LIKE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 12 2009, 10:14 AM~12679500
> *:0 DAM!!!! THE HOMIE DAVIDS RIDE DO N IT.....
> IT WAS COO ROLLIN OUT THERE MY POPS HADN'T TOOK HIS RIDE OUT FOR A MIN. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:11 AM~12679468
> *it is the shit!!! a big ass pile of it!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:19 AM~12679537
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  WHATS GOOD D :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 AM~12679552
> * WHATS GOOD D  :wave:
> *



NOT SHIT THAT WAS COOL LAST NIGHT NO POLICE AND EVERY 1 DOING WHAT THEY DO :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:25 AM~12679581
> *NOT SHIT THAT WAS COOL LAST NIGHT NO POLICE AND EVERY 1 DOING WHAT THEY DO  :thumbsup: [/size]
> *


YEAH IT WAS...
:roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT PULLED OVER LAST NIGHT LA. GANG UNIT TALKING ABOUT YOU SANTA ANA GANG MEMBERS NEED TO STAY IN ORANGE COUNTY ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I HAD BIG MIKE WITH ME THE HOMIE THAT TAKES THE PIX THAT HOMIE DON'T LOOK LIKE NO GANG MEMBER


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 AM~12679664
> *YEAH IT WAS...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GOT PULLED OVER LAST NIGHT LA. GANG UNIT TALKING ABOUT YOU SANTA ANA GANG MEMBERS NEED TO STAY IN ORANGE COUNTY ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I HAD BIG MIKE WITH ME THE HOMIE THAT TAKES THE PIX THAT HOMIE DON'T LOOK LIKE NO GANG MEMBER
> *


LOL

:scrutinize:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2009, 09:03 AM~12678903
> *I think that was part of the plan,to scare us with the blast so we can loose.lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BIGMIKE, ~RO DANNY~,* PeDrOzA_53*, rob83regal, ccarriii, SPIRIT 62
wat up foo, did u get pics from today at kool aid's?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:05 PM~12680412
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BIGMIKE, ~RO DANNY~, PeDrOzA_53, rob83regal, ccarriii, SPIRIT 62
> wat up foo, did u get pics from today at kool aid's?
> *



NOPE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:58 AM~12679348
> * :biggrin: POST UP THE REST OF THE CARS WE TOOK OUT LAST NIGHT AND THE VIDEOS  MIKE
> *


thats all the good ones from the hop...ill post a few from the park too. i dont have any videos but there was a couple other ppl with video cameras there too. maybe someone else can post em on here.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 05:53 PM~12679271
> *YOUR NEXT CHEARLEADER WITH THAT 1973 TOWN CAR THAT YOU THINK IS THE SHIT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


It's an 82,and i'm not scared i know you can't tow your leaded upo cars this far. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 11:42 AM~12680219
> *LOL
> 
> :scrutinize:
> ...


 :biggrin: EZ THERE GANGSTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 12 2009, 12:59 PM~12680826
> *:biggrin: EZ THERE GANGSTER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 01:11 PM~12680912
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:28 PM~12680569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice bubbletop, super sweet!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 01:40 PM~12680682
> *It's an 82,and i'm not scared i know you can't tow your leaded upo cars this far. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 12:40 PM~12680682
> *It's an 82,and i'm not scared i know you can't tow your leaded upo cars this far. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



DONT THINK THAT I WILL BE OUT THEIR :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

el ***** should of named this topic = DREAM TEAM VS ALL LEAD!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 PM~12687732
> *el ***** should of named this topic = DREAM TEAM VS ALL LEAD!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HI HATERS BYE HATERS HI HATERS BYE HATERS THIS GUY IS FUNNY DO YOU WANT SOME ATTENTION BECAUSE I SAW YOU AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT AND YOU WERE OVER THEIR WITH THE DREAMTEAM NOW YOU ON HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT US AND YOU DONT HAVE A CAR YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS DOING SHIT LIKE THIS OR ARE YOU TRYING 2 BE A DREAM TEAM MEMBER AGAIN IF SO I DONT THINK YOU HAVE 2 HATE 2 GET BACK IN OR IS HATING THE #1 RULE IN THE DREAMTEAM ?BUY THE WAY IM NOT GOING 2 POST BACK 2 YOU BECAUSE YOUR NOT A HOPPER AND YOUR NOT A DREAMTEAM MEMBER EITHER SO KICK ROCKS IM OUT HATER BOY :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:07 PM~12687967
> *HI HATERS BYE HATERS HI HATERS BYE HATERS THIS GUY IS FUNNY DO YOU WANT SOME ATTENTION BECAUSE I SAW YOU AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT AND YOU WERE OVER THEIR WITH THE DREAMTEAM NOW YOU ON HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT US AND YOU DONT HAVE A CAR YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS DOING SHIT LIKE THIS OR ARE YOU TRYING 2 BE A DREAM TEAM MEMBER AGAIN IF SO I DONT THINK YOU HAVE 2 HATE 2 GET BACK IN OR IS HATING THE #1 RULE IN THE DREAMTEAM ?BUY THE WAY IM NOT GOING 2 POST BACK 2 YOU BECAUSE YOUR NOT A HOPPER AND YOUR NOT A DREAMTEAM MEMBER EITHER SO KICK ROCKS IM OUT HATER BOY :0 [/size][/color]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you got to get your afro all puffed up darrel it's all fun and game !!!!! about the hating there ain't nothing to hate on as you said was at the hop right???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 10:12 PM~12688032
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: why you got to get your afro all puffed up darrel it's all fun and game !!!!! about the hating there ain't nothing to hate on as you said was at the hop right????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU NO I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST YOU IT ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR AND YOUR NOT WITH THE DREAMTEAM NO MORE LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:19 PM~12688129
> *YOU NO I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST YOU IT ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR AND YOUR NOT WITH THE DREAMTEAM NO MORE LMAO :biggrin: [/size]
> *


yeah i know but notice, what i typed i never said used the word " WE "!!! so you telling me that every time you been out hopping you had a car out there?? i know you for a minute and i know about your cars and i know for a fact that you haven't own a car at one point or the other right??? keep it real now!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 13 2009, 08:40 AM~12690134
> *yeah i know but notice, what i typed i never said used the word " WE "!!! so you telling me that every time you been out hopping you had a car out there?? i know you for a minute and i know about your cars and i know for a fact that you haven't own a car at one point or the other right??? keep it real now!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP JAIME :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 13 2009, 09:41 AM~12691149
> *WATS UP JAIME  :wave:
> *


que sho compa, aqui messing with darrel, como vez!!! que dicen los pesados??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i see you augie what up


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 13 2009, 10:24 AM~12691544
> *i see you augie what up
> *


que onda pete?


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 13 2009, 10:26 AM~12691562
> *que onda pete?
> *


aqui nomas


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

jaime que onda con esto


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 13 2009, 10:29 AM~12691595
> *jaime que onda con esto
> 
> 
> ...


???? no se!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 13 2009, 11:22 AM~12691531
> *que sho compa, aqui messing with darrel, como vez!!! que dicen los pesados??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BIEN PESADOS AGUANTANDO LA CARRILLA


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 13 2009, 11:32 AM~12691632
> *???? no se!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REPRESNTING HAHHH


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED+Jan 14 2009, 07:13 AM~12700487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a huevo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 PM~12687732
> *el ***** should of named this topic = DREAM TEAM VS ALL LEAD!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DREAM TEAM VS ALL LEAD
HAPPY?






IM COOL WITH ALL THIS CHUMPS IN HERE.AINT NOBODY ABOUT WHAT THEY SPEAK ON.BUNCH OF BLAH BLAH BLAH AND NO ACTION.LETS KEEP Gd UP AND FUCK THIS GAY ASS SUKAS.
?


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 14 2009, 04:50 PM~12704833
> *DREAM TEAM VS ALL LEAD
> HAPPY?
> IM COOL WITH ALL THIS CHUMPS IN HERE.AINT NOBODY ABOUT WHAT THEY SPEAK ON.BUNCH OF BLAH BLAH BLAH AND NO ACTION.LETS KEEP Gd UP AND FUCK THIS GAY ASS SUKAS.
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 13 2009, 11:29 AM~12691595
> *jaime que onda con esto
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is gangster can i get her #


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 14 2009, 10:21 PM~12707140
> *that bitch is gangster can i get her #
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Happy don't take no mess;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 16 2009, 10:29 AM~12722835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this car from the dt maybe not its another team allstars car on the bumper


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 16 2009, 04:24 PM~12726574
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


you got this from the gas hop fest?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2009, 11:55 AM~12723030
> *is this car from the dt maybe not its another team allstars car on the bumper
> *


NOT DREAM TEAM MATERIAL.IT DON'T HAVE CROME AND PAINT.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 19 2009, 07:56 PM~12752645
> *NOT DREAM TEAM MATERIAL.IT DON'T HAVE CROME AND PAINT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 19 2009, 06:56 PM~12752645
> *NOT DREAM TEAM MATERIAL.IT DON'T HAVE CROME AND PAINT.
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 16 2009, 06:24 PM~12726574
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Now that got all star writen all over.RUSTY DUSTY!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

NENE AQUI TE TENGO ALGO


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2009, 05:55 PM~12723030
> *is this car from the dt maybe not its another team allstars car on the bumper
> *


And another one with no front bumper?When are you guys gonna learn? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 20 2009, 01:56 AM~12752645
> *NOT DREAM TEAM MATERIAL.IT DON'T HAVE CROME AND PAINT.
> *


Or a front bumper.  The Dream team hopps lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2009, 10:11 PM~12756628
> *And another one with no front bumper?When are you guys gonna learn? :0  :biggrin:
> *


just pull up homie :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 20 2009, 06:58 AM~12757023
> *just pull up homie :0
> *


 :biggrin: We will be out there this year,but you guys come out here also,i'm trying to get darrel to come to the indivduals picnic in tulsa OK. june 21st. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2009, 11:06 PM~12757077
> *:biggrin: We will be out there this year,but you guys come out here also,i'm trying to get darrel to come to the indivduals picnic in tulsa OK. june 21st. :biggrin:
> *


we just might loco :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 20 2009, 07:12 AM~12757115
> *we just might loco  :0
> *


cool me and rollin are trying to put a midwest agianst cali thing together for the next video.It's gonna be called alot of weight agiast strong gates. :0 :biggrin: Nah on the real we would love to see you guys out here homie,poeple out here don't see much hoppin so if you all came out it would be big. :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:50 PM~12680279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this aint got chrome n a front bumper n its a dream team car :0


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2009, 11:12 PM~12756643
> *Or a front bumper.  Your car my car both junkyard cars... only difference is mine looks better, whether its on the bumper or not!!!*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 20 2009, 12:27 AM~12757202
> *this aint got chrome n a front bumper n its a dream team car  :0
> *


AND IT GOTS LEAD I CAN SMELL IT ITS ON THE BUMPER HE COPIED


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

puro power


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 20 2009, 01:27 AM~12757202
> *this aint got chrome n a front bumper n its a dream team car  :0
> *


he still on probation.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:50 PM~12680279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics BigMike. Good Angle's and quality 4sho.


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 19 2009, 04:31 PM~12751724
> *you got this from the gas hop fest?
> *


NO IT WAS IN BOMB BUILDERS, UNITE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:58 AM~12760068
> *nice pics BigMike. Good Angle's and quality 4sho.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 19 2009, 08:41 PM~12755233
> *Now that got all star writen all over.RUSTY DUSTY!
> *


ALL STAR!!!!
:0 I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOUR REGAL....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Jan 20 2009, 12:22 AM~12757534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Next time im in LA ill be back with a painted belly and a chrome under carriage. And more inches this a street car too


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 20 2009, 05:47 PM~12759935
> *he still on probation.
> *



:biggrin: Damn well thats stike one then. :biggrin: lol j/k


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Jan 20 2009, 08:22 AM~12757534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah man the difference is mines a low low that i've been hopping(and driving) for 10 plus years.And it's a complete car see the fromt bumper.Nothing personal man we just don't do the no front bumper thang out here. :biggrin: And wait till you see my sons car this year.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 02:52 PM~12762677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Nah man the difference is mines a low low that i've been hopping(and driving) for 10 plus years.And it's a complete car see the fromt bumper.Nothing personal man we just don't do the no front bumper thang out here. :biggrin: And wait till you see my sons car this year.
> 
> 
> ...


damn buckled quaters no chrome and regional president damn u doing it big 
1 for the dream team is this probation or house arrest


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 21 2009, 12:55 AM~12764021
> *damn buckled quaters no chrome and regional president damn u doing it big
> 1 for the dream team is this probation or house arrest
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: It's my 15 year olds car,and buckled yeah from 10 years on the bumper,you'll see it)redone this year,heres mine 
















what you got agian?besides these? :biggrin: 
http://www.cheeretc.com/poms/narrowpoms.htm


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 07:24 PM~12764906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: It's my 15 year olds car,and buckled yeah from 10 years on the bumper,you'll see it this year,heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 03:52 PM~12762677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Nah man the difference is mines a low low that i've been hopping(and driving) for 10 plus years.And it's a complete car see the fromt bumper.Nothing personal man we just don't do the no front bumper thang out here. :biggrin: And wait till you see my sons car this year.
> 
> 
> ...



10 years??? u had that car for 2 long... its time to junk the junk... front bumper or no front bumper mine still looks better, and their still both junkyard cars... :biggrin: so keep on dreaming...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 06:24 PM~12764906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: It's my 15 year olds car,and buckled yeah from 10 years on the bumper,you'll see it)redone this year,heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


ask somebody lil homie by the way ur the one that looks like 15  
when u comming down anywayz


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 20 2009, 10:47 AM~12759935
> *he still on probation.
> *



WHATS UP NENE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 02:52 PM~12762677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Nah man the difference is mines a low low that i've been hopping(and driving) for 10 plus years.And it's a complete car see the fromt bumper.Nothing personal man we just don't do the no front bumper thang out here. :biggrin: And wait till you see my sons car this year.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COO HOMIE WE GOT *13'S* AND A *FRONT BUMPER!!!!!*
AND THEY THEY STILL CRY THAT THE RIDE ISN'T PANTED I'M NOT TRYING TO WIN LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR WE JUST WANT TO HOP!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 21 2009, 06:10 AM~12767841
> *ask somebody lil homie by the way ur the one that looks like 15
> when u comming down anywayz
> *


Thinking about the 4th of july we heard theres some good shows out there on the 4th.But if you all come to the tulsa thing we will see you there. :biggrin: And i'm glad i still look young,thanks.
:thumbsup: And i don't want to ask post a pic of your hopper. :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 21 2009, 04:45 PM~12770224
> *THATS COO HOMIE WE GOT 13'S AND A FRONT BUMPER!!!!!
> AND THEY THEY STILL CRY THAT THE RIDE ISN'T PANTED I'M NOT TRYING TO WIN LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR WE JUST WANT TO HOP!!!!
> 
> ...


The bumper's more important then paint if you ask me. :biggrin: and for sure lets hopp thats all we trying to do is give the midwest a voice.We are gonna come out to cali for sure sometime this summer,and you guys should make a trip over here.There is an individuals Picnic on june 21st.It's always the best hopping show out here so come on down,dena 4 life darrell ,switchman and some others are coming down also.









Paint and front bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2009, 05:38 PM~12774748
> *The bumper's more important then paint if you ask me. :biggrin: and for sure lets hopp thats all we trying to do is give the midwest a voice.We are gonna come out to cali for sure sometime this summer,and you guys should make a trip over here.There is an individuals Picnic on june 21st.It's always the best hopping show out here so come on down,dena 4 life darrell ,switchman and some others are coming down also.
> 
> 
> ...


your car is a junk and we aint going to your home town and anything that hops higher than 48" looks high to u cuzz your olny 4 feet tall and there aint shit poppen in the east PURO WEST SIDE NOW WHAT !!!!!


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2009, 05:38 PM~12774748
> *The bumper's more important then paint if you ask me. :biggrin: and for sure lets hopp thats all we trying to do is give the midwest a voice.We are gonna come out to cali for sure sometime this summer,and you guys should make a trip over here.There is an individuals Picnic on june 21st.It's always the best hopping show out here so come on down,dena 4 life darrell ,switchman and some others are coming down also.
> 
> 
> ...


PURO CHEVY F*CK ford


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 21 2009, 07:51 PM~12775499
> *your car is a junk  and we aint going to your home town  and anything that hops higher than 48" looks high to u cuzz your olny 4 feet tall and there aint shit poppen in the east PURO WEST SIDE NOW WHAT !!!!!
> *


Damn... KC is not even in the east, is it???


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 06:48 PM~12776096
> *Damn... KC is not even in the east, is it???
> *


THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MESS WITH LEAD,MADAFUKERS CAN'T SPELL AND NOW THEY DON'T KNOW THEIR STATES.KC_MID WEST.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 21 2009, 09:39 PM~12776848
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN  YOU MESS WITH LEAD,MADAFUKERS CAN'T SPELL AND NOW THEY DON'T KNOW THEIR STATES.KC_MID WEST.
> *


got ya!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 21 2009, 06:53 PM~12775516
> *PURO CHEVY F*CK ford
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 21 2009, 08:39 PM~12776848
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN  YOU MESS WITH LEAD,MADAFUKERS CAN'T SPELL AND NOW THEY DON'T KNOW THEIR STATES.KC_MID WEST.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2009, 04:22 PM~12774543
> *Thinking about the 4th of july we heard theres some good shows out there on the 4th.But if you all come to the tulsa thing we will see you there. :biggrin: And i'm glad i still look young,thanks.
> :thumbsup: And i don't want to ask post a pic of your hopper. :yes:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 22 2009, 12:00 PM~12782222
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 23 2009, 12:26 PM~12792031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP PIMPIN


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 23 2009, 07:10 AM~12790900
> *:wave:  :wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


que onda puto u going wit us to vegas


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST TRYING TO LET IT SWANG;;;;;;;;;;;;;SO WHEN U DOING VEGAS???????????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP MY BROTHER;;DOING A CAR SHOW WITH THE 46 FORD BOMB IN POMONA THIS WEEKEND ;;;;


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 23 2009, 01:07 PM~12793590
> *que onda puto u going wit us to vegas
> *


YA TU SABESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 23 2009, 03:48 PM~12795137
> *YA TU SABESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *



orale puro sick*side team allstars


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 22 2009, 01:51 AM~12775499
> *your car is a junk   and we aint going to your home town   and anything that hops higher than 48" looks high to u cuzz your olny 4 feet tall and there aint shit poppen in the east PURO WEST SIDE NOW WHAT !!!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Jan 22 2009, 01:53 AM~12775516
> *PURO CHEVY F*CK ford
> *


:0 :0 Damn why you so mad?Because you can't build a clean hopper like the dream team?And we go everywhere east west north and south becuase we live this hopp game.So if you want some come get some.  Or we'll see you when we go out there.And i'm not 4 feet i'm 5 feet. :biggrin:And that lincoln does 75 unleaded can you do that. :0 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2009, 07:24 PM~12764906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: It's my 15 year olds car,and buckled yeah from 10 years on the bumper,you'll see it)redone this year,heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looking good dream team . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 24 2009, 05:01 AM~12798287
> *:0  :0  :0 looking good dream team . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Another Dream team car coming out of K.C.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2009, 10:56 PM~12814676
> *Another Dream team car coming out of K.C.
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good fabian cant wait to see it done keep up the good work . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2009, 10:56 PM~12814676
> *Another Dream team car coming out of K.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Lookin good homie!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks homies it should get some pretty good inches also.  

DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

bunch of hina shit on here!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

yoyo :biggrin:


----------

